# Your Dog Food Choice?



## Melissa Miller

*YOU CAN VOTE FOR MORE THAN ONE*

If I did not add a food, and you want it added, please list it in the thread. 
Also, I just couldnt see listing all the variants of brands. Like Salmon, chicken etc.. as the poll would be way too long. You can list stuff like that in the thread. 

Just FYI...My guys eat Purina Pro Plan: the beef and chicken mixed together, with Natures Variety Freeze Dried Chicken and Turkey sprinkled on top, then a little bit of cheddar cheese. Why do I feed them this? BECAUSE THEY ACTUALLY EAT IT! Thats the only reason. The know when an ingredient is missing. 

On occasion they get Filet Mignon or real chicken. And a few days a week, and egg. 

Can I get a "High Maintenance?!"


----------



## Missy

I totally understand high maintenance Melissa-- this is my feeding ritual. I take one natures variety raw medallion splash it with water- and microwave it for each dog-- sometimes, I too, thow in some filet mignon specially grilled for them very rare with no seasoning- this makes a lovely gravy once I cut up the medallion and the piece of filet If I don't have filet on hand I take there 100% venison treats and break them up- then I add the kibble - currently back to basics. Why do I do it? because they eat!:frusty:


----------



## marjrc

I was feeding Fromm's and will probably still use it in the future, but we're mostly feeding Orijen now. It's not in the poll, so thought I'd mention it.  The pups LOVE it!!


----------



## juliav

Another "high maintenance" checking in. 
I currently feed Evo to my dogs. But because Bugsy and Brandy (my red poodle) are really picky, I add homemade chicken or beef, fish or whatever I currently have and then all the food is eaten really quickly. Romeo (my standard cream poodle) will eat anything that isn't nailed down or that can't outrun him. He is 68 lbs of pure muscle and would eat all day long if I would let him, wouldn't gain any weight either.  Come to think of it, I have a tiny 8 lb calico persian who has the same attitude toward food as Romeo and she never gains any weight!!!


----------



## BeverlyA

Yesterday I did a little taste test with my 2. I had samples of Wellness, Chicken Soup, Wee Bits, Nutro Ultra, and Natures Variety. Both dogs sniffed all the foods then ate every kibble of the Natures Variety before moving on to the next choice (Solid Gold). So I guess I'm going to give the Natures Variety a shot, plus it is made right here in town. The variety that I had a sample of was the chicken meal and brown rice medley.
My dogs haven't been picky eaters, so I'm lucky there.

Beverly


----------



## Melissa Miller

I probably would be feeding my guys all Natures Variety if Stogie was not so sensitive. When he was a puppy and still some now, he would get sick on a lot of foods. He would throw up in the mornings. ( acid reflux) I know Flint River was the awful for him. Someone recommended Purina Pro Plan Chicken and he did great on it. PLUS he liked it, a big plus! So if its not broke.....

I still use Natures Freeze Dried stuff even though its expensive, as they love it.


----------



## Suuske747

Sierra eats Purina Proplan Rice and Salmon mixed with Purina Beneful.
Every now and then we mix a potatoe, peas or haricots vert in it.....
Over the food we also sprinkel Omega 3-6-9 oil for skin, fur and general development support.


----------



## ama0722

I have to balance Belle's pickiness and need to gain weight with Dora's sensitive stomach. When we got Dora it was butt baths all month long (ewww). She did good on wellness but the maltese lost a half pound in 6 months which is a lot! So we then went to Solid Gold Wee Bits. I also add things to it in the morning meal such as frozen veggies, eggs, and they love seameal supplement. 

I gave them samples of fromm and they ate them right up so we might try it in the future!

Amanda


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Please dont chastise me for this! But the only way i have been able to get fussy Dreamer to eat is to give her a choice of 2 different canned foods on her plate. She NEVER picks the same in a row. Its very challenging to say the least. We have tried battle of the wills to get her to eat. But i give in after a few days. So i found this gets her to eat. Tripp eats(and LOVES) Natures Variety raw medallions. Dreamer didnt like it. I wish there was one brand i can feed them both that they will eat:frusty: . I will only feed them the best food i can find(i have done tons of research). I would love to try Fromms but no one carries it here. Maybe i will order a small amount online.

Tripp has acid reflux so i have to be careful what he eats.


----------



## Thumper

I'm about to start Fromm's so that's what I voted for. I bought a few different varieties. I hope she likes it, if not, I'll send it to you, Shannon! 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I really hope she like it. But just let me know how much shipping is, just in case! Thanks Kara!!


----------



## whitBmom

Kara, I am in the same boat as you. I will be introducing some Fromm's in Oreo's Chicken soup for dinner and gradually make the change over. I will let you all know how Oreo does with his sensitive tummy and all - wish me luck


----------



## susaneckert

If you go to Fromm web site you can put in your zip code and fine a store that sales it. That is what I did but they didnt carrie the flavor that I wanted so they are ordering it for me some places will allow a min of 5 lbs others you have to buy the larger bag. I just tryed some natures variety raw instinct he smelled it and walked away . Now the new zealand venison meal he love it so there might be home with Yoda yet


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Tripp LOVES the Natures Variety raw. Its the only food he has eaten for 2 months in a row & still loves it. Dreamer not so much.....


----------



## havapuppy

I was planning to give Riley Innova Puppy and Molly is on Innova Small Bites (Adult), but from Day 1 (Friday) they each try to eat each other's food - so I'm mixing them - and they'll both be on Innova Puppy and Innova Small Bites combined!


----------



## Cosmosmom

I can so relate to all the finicky picky eaters .. Cosmo was so finicky and picky and sensitive as a puppy ( He is now coming up on his first Birfday !). Yeah !!!
He could not eat a lot of the stuff I tried Wysong Solid Gold EVo Innova - hence the homecooked .. As I posted elsewhere he now eats Paul Newman's which is not on the site poll dry and wet .I do not give it all the time and uaually mix it if I am running short of home cooked due to the kitchen remodel . They love the Paul Newman's just for an FYI 
I tried giving him egg but he did not tolerate it well . Both love Yogurt - I give them a natural brand made locally. They both gobble it up .
I have also used Dr Harveys which is mainly veggies and some other good stuff - you can buy it on line at Sit & Stay . It helps keep them regualar and their poop is nice and firm . Sorry did not know how to put it a little more delicately .. 
Ahnold will eat anything Cosmo eats .. Cosmo gobbles - Ahnold is a little slower and seems to like to savour his food .. Feeding time has changed for the better 
My husband will not feed them - it is all too confusing for him and he thinks these little guys have it made !!


----------



## susaneckert

My hubby will feed Yoda and just tell him he is sooooooo spoiled and then picks him and and loves on him and he tells Yoda you are the best dog in the world . LOL and who spoils him .


----------



## yvonnept12

We started with Eukanuba when we brought Max home at 10 weeks old only because that's what the breeder was feeding him. After 1-2 months we noticed he just didn't enjoy his food. We started him on the Solid Gold puppy food and he's been eating that without any problems for about 4 months. When he gets a little picky we just crumble one of his treats in the plate and he just eats it all up!! A little cheese works wonders too!!


----------



## susaneckert

Yoda still has some solid gold adult food but he has decided he dont like it any more after I just bought a new bag ,Is this common with this breed not not like there food any more maybe I should have like 3 different all natural foods on hand and switch them each day I wonder if they just get bord with the same old food. as a person I know I would get tired of the same thing day in and day out


----------



## Obiwanhavanese

I feed Obi a mixture of First Mate Potato and fish along with some homemade stuff. Here's the link:

http://www.firstmate.com/platinum/fishpotatonew.htm


----------



## Missy

Shannon, if you are willing to pay to feed them both the raw medallions try microwaving it for dreamer (or both) I couldn't bring myself to feed it to them raw - so I started doing this. try it she may like it. Jasper doesn't like it if it is not cooked enough


----------



## judith

coco's breeder gave her eukanuba so we bought a 35 lb bag!!!!! she eats it but does not seem to enjoy as much as an egg, sweet pot or red pot. i think i will add carrots and beans also. when the monster bag is gone i am switching to fromms (a small bag). i went to their website and found a source that is not too much of a drive. besides their is a good restaurant nearby and a pleasant drive.


----------



## judith

i forgot to as what is the attraction to innova? is it available at pet shops?


----------



## susaneckert

Judith some pet shops have it the one here it is at pet people just check it out on line and normally you can fine a store near you


----------



## susaneckert

I wish I can just get a sample of it instead of buying the 5 lb bag of it since yoda is so picky


----------



## DAJsMom

Dusty gets EVO. I usually sprinkle a little shredded cheese or some veggies on top. Sometimes some yogurt or cottage cheese. The only trouble I have is that it takes us about 6 weeks to get through the smallest bag. It goes stale before she can finish it. I know it does because she stops eating her food. As soon as I buy a new bag she starts eating again. I just bought a new bag and put half in a ziplock bag. Hopefully it will stay fresher that way. I bet any food will go stale. Dusty just doesn't eat much! Now, if I had another havanese so that we would go through the food more quickly...


----------



## Havtahava

susaneckert said:


> I wish I can just get a sample of it instead of buying the 5 lb bag of it since yoda is so picky


 Susan, which food did you want to sample? If you have a smaller pet store that carries the brand, sometimes they can order samples for you. Fromm has packaged samples, but I'll warn you that several dogs didn't care for Fromm at first so I wouldn't put a whole lot of stock into the initial reaction.

I believe Innova has samples also, but you'd probably have to ask the store if they would be willing to order them for you.


----------



## susaneckert

oh THANKS for the information I will look into it With youda you can tell if he will like it or not with in a day or 2 after 2 days if he dont take a bit then there is no way he will eat it. I will see if the store where I get it from can do that at lease If he dont like Fromm they will give me back my money so Im not out any thing LOL


----------



## Eileen Marshall

All your information is very helpful. Has anyone heard of Urban Wolf? This is my first experience with feeding a holistic diet. My vet recommends it as her #1 choice. I strated it with the little dog that had all the allergies.Now with Ben he has eaten the Urban Wolf and liked it until yesterday when he looked at it like it had ecoli.I worried about the beef after they recll but I ate some of it (not mixed) it was fine. I also am feeding him Azmira which is very close to Formns. IT is also all natural and he likes that still. The Urban Wolf you mix sunflower oil, water and raw or cooked hamburg or chicken with the meal that has all this wonderful ingredients.plus Nordic Naturals Cod liver oil. I cooked up some chicken tonight, mixed it with the kibble and he ate like he was starved.
Do Havanese usually like a change of diet? I remember Tom saying that they like to change foods occasionally. All my other dogs over the years ate the same brand all their lives. I always mixed chicken or meatwith it. I never had picky eaters. Any information greatly appreciated.
How much do your dogs eat at a meal? Ben is 17 weeks.


----------



## JASHavanese

Melissa Miller said:


> *YOU CAN VOTE FOR MORE THAN ONE*
> 
> If I did not add a food, and you want it added, please list it in the thread.
> Also, I just couldnt see listing all the variants of brands. Like Salmon, chicken etc.. as the poll would be way too long. You can list stuff like that in the thread.
> 
> Just FYI...My guys eat Purina Pro Plan: the beef and chicken mixed together, with Natures Variety Freeze Dried Chicken and Turkey sprinkled on top, then a little bit of cheddar cheese. Why do I feed them this? BECAUSE THEY ACTUALLY EAT IT! Thats the only reason. The know when an ingredient is missing.
> 
> On occasion they get Filet Mignon or real chicken. And a few days a week, and egg.
> 
> Can I get a "High Maintenance?!"


Melissa, we feed Flint River. The dogs go crazy over it and it seems to be a high quality food for them. Every month when the food is delivered, the dogs won't leave me alone until I open that box and have tried to open it themselves a couple of times.


----------



## JASHavanese

susaneckert said:


> I wish I can just get a sample of it instead of buying the 5 lb bag of it since yoda is so picky


That's how I wound up with Flint River. Joan handed out sample bags and I didn't think about the food until one day when I ran out of treats for the dogs. Then I saw the sample bag and gave the dogs that as a treat. They went nuts over it so I called her and she sets up the delivery so that before I run out, I have a new shipment of it each month. I think Joan posts here. You might want to ask her for a sample bag to see if your hav likes it.


----------



## juliav

From what I understand, Flint River is an older formula of Avoderm and most small pet food stores will have samples of Avoderm and other holistic and super premium foods. If Yoda likes Avoderm, chances are he will like Flint River as well.


----------



## JASHavanese

*You rock Melissa*

Wow you're fast! You rock!!:wave:


----------



## JASHavanese

juliav said:


> From what I understand, Flint River is an older formula of Avoderm and most small pet food stores will have samples of Avoderm and other holistic and super premium foods. If Yoda likes Avoderm, chances are he will like Flint River as well.


*Here's what's in Flint River*
INGREDIENTS: Chicken Meal, Wheat Flour, Ground Rice, Lamb Meal, Poultry Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Ascorbic Acid), Ground Wheat, Dried Whole Egg, Lecithin, Fish Meal, Brewers Dried Yeast, Wheat Germ Meal, Dried Kelp, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, DL-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate (Source of Vitamin E), Zinc Oxide, Selenium Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Copper and Colbolt, Niacin, Ascorbic Acid (Source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, D-Biotin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Calcium Iodate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement.

*Here's what's in Avoderm*
Chicken Meal, Ground Whole Brown Rice, Ground Whole Rice, Oatmeal, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Ascorbic Acid), Avocado Meal, Flax Seed, Dried Alfalfa Meal, Avocado Oil, Herring Meal, Lecithin, Natural Flavor, Rosemary Extract, Sage Extract, Bromelain, Papain, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Monosodium Phosphate, Choline Chloride, Ferrous Sulfate, DL-Alpha Tocopherol Acetate (Source of Vitamin E), Zinc Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Manganous Oxide, Riboflavin Supplement (Source of Vitamin B Complex), Copper Sulfate, Zinc Methionine, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Cobalt Proteinate, Niacin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Source of Vitamin B6), Calcium Iodate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Source of Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement.


----------



## irnfit

I just switched to Fromm's Chicken al la Veg. Ingredients are...
Chicken, chicken meal, barley, oatmeal, sweet potato, brown rice, white rice, whole dried eggs, menhaden fish meal, millet, chicken fat, dried tomato pomace, canola oil, herring meal, cheese, flaxseed, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, apples, green beans, lecithin, chicken cartilage, potassium chloride, cranberries, blueberries, salt, monocalcium phosphate, chicory root extract, alfalfa sprouts, yucca extract, folic acid, parsley, acidophilus lactobacillus, and then a whle bunch of vitamins and minerals. 

I chose this food for 2 reasons, the first being the recommendation of the person in the pet store. She raved about the food and about the people who make it. The second is what I read about the food. It has a high protein content, but not so high that it might be harmful to small dogs. A lot of the high protein foods can cause problems in small breed dogs.


----------



## JASHavanese

I've done a lot of research on yucca. Here's what I've been able to find out about it. Yucca is used to lower cholesterol so if you're feeding eggs to increase cholesterol you're defeating your purpose. It's in small amounts in dog food, but if you're a grown person you take a small yucca pill to fight high cholesterol and when you think of it that way, even a small amount seems large for a 10 pound dog.
I've also read a lot about yucca being a good ingredient for many breeds however it can become a stomach irritant if given all the time.
If you go to google or yahoo and search yucca cholesterol you'll get a lot of links to information about it.


----------



## havanesebyha

Hi Melissa,

Thanks for the nice dog food poll! After I entered Kohana's dog food, I just changed her food she was eating homemade (and human baby food) and Candide to now she is eating Merrick dry (Chicken Pot Pie) and canned (all flavors) and really seems to gobble it up. I tried to add this in the poll, but it said I already did it.

Thank you!
Libby & Kohana


----------



## irnfit

Thanks for the info on yucca. However, it is so far down the list, I don't think it is a concern. But, I will check out the info, just to keep informed.


----------



## EMarie

I have just started feeding food from The Honest Kitchen, it is dehydrated that you mix with water. All of my dogs love it and it is susposed to be better for them. It is made with all human grade food and it is not processed.


----------



## CinnCinn

Hello,

High Maintenance doesn't describe all that I've tried since I got Rudy in January. Holy cow....my son has even pretended to eat his food to create a sense of urgency. We've tried Innova, Natural Balance, Purina Pro Plan. We've added warm water, soft foods, canned chicken in all combinations to find something he would enjoy eating. No luck.

My puppy trainer turned me onto the this great dog food from Canada called Orijen. It's a dry kibble with human-grade chicken, fresh-caught Northern Whitefish & fresh whole eggs. I bake a small chicken breast morning & night to mix in with the kibble. He .gobbles it down. Thank goodness! He'll even eat the kibble by itself.

Smiles,
Cindy


----------



## juliav

Welcome Cindy,

Your puppy is adorable, but we want more pictures, pahleez!!!!


----------



## marjrc

Hi Cindy, welcome!

_"My puppy trainer turned me onto this great dog food from Canada called Orijen. It's a dry kibble with human-grade chicken, fresh-caught Northern Whitefish & fresh whole eggs. I bake a small chicken breast morning & night to mix in with the kibble. He .gobbles it down. Thank goodness! He'll even eat the kibble by itself."_

This is what mine are eating now. That and some Holistic Blend just so I can get rid of the last of it. They love the Orijen! I don't always add anything to it, but lately Sammy is pretty fussy. I'll add cottage cheese, cooked chicken, a scrambled egg... whatever I have on hand, but only 3 or 4 times a week for one meal here and there.

On Saturday, my oldest was eating smoked oysters so I told him to add the oil from the tin to the dogs' dishes and kibble. Ricky thought it was alien, but Sammy gobbled it all up! lol


----------



## mintchip

Has anyone tried or heard about Nature By Organics dog food?
A friend feeds her big dog this and it sounds OK. I've even tried to give Oliver some as a treat and he will do anything for it.
Sally


----------



## irnfit

This was in BARK magazine: What to look for on a dog food label

Look For..... 
whole meat, fish or poultry as one of the first 2 ingredients
whole, unprocesed grains and veggies
named, single source meat meal
named, single source fats ("chicken" rather than "poultry" for example)
beneficial supplements (vitamin C, omega 3 and omega 6 fatty acids.

Avoid.....
generic proteins and fats
artificial colors and flavors
synthetic preservatives (BHA, BHT, ethoxyquin)
sweetners
propylene glycol


----------



## susaneckert

Yoda is a finky eater too if I mix something in his food then he will eat it if I leave it plan he will just walk away but he loves chicken breast so when we have chicken I give him a little and he loves salmon he will get a little of that when I make it I dont season his food at all when I make our dinners his is made in a separte pan LOL


----------



## Missy

*Nature's Variety*

Thanks for putting this together Melissa, it is very interesting to see the numbers. From the posts, I suspected Innova/Innova Evo to be up there along with Pro Plan and Fromms the one that surprised me was the Natures Variety.

Are those who feed Nature's Variety, feeding Kibble, Canned, Raw, (or cooked Raw like me) or freize dried, Do you feed it soley or do you mix it with something else? Curious if anyone has had success with the NV kibble.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I feed Tripp Natures Variety raw medallions. Dreamer did not like the raw. I do not cook them but i do serve them mostly frozen(i cut in small chunks) because he likes it that way & it keeps him from inhaling his food so fast. I also alternate with the canned.

I have tried the dry, but my dogs just HATE dry food. I will mix it in with the canned & they will lick the wet food & leave the dry. So i have 3 big bags of dry that they wont eat. I have Canidae, Innove Evo, & Natures Variey. Any suggestions on what i can do with them??:frusty:


----------



## juliav

LuvMyHavanese said:


> I have tried the dry, but my dogs just HATE dry food. I will mix it in with the canned & they will lick the wet food & leave the dry. So i have 3 big bags of dry that they wont eat. I have Canidae, Innove Evo, & Natures Variey. Any suggestions on what i can do with them??:frusty:


Donate the food to the local shelter or give it to a friend that might want to try a new dog food. Also, a lot of the independent pet supply stores will stand by their food and will take it back if your dogs don't eat it and give you store credit or other food to try.


----------



## Missy

Shannon, you sound like me. LOL. The kibble they finally "both" started eating albeit enhanced. is the Back to Basics pork formula. I take a nature's variety medallion for each Hav add a little water- microwave it (45 secs for one bowl-120 secs for 2) and cut it up- it makes a really nice gravy that way- I then mix in 1/3 to 1/2 cut of kibble. If they are not too hungry they will just eat the gravy and medallion- but if they are hungry they eat it all. good luck.


----------



## BeverlyA

Missy, I have just recently switched to the Natures Variety kibble. My dogs luuuuuuv it. In the past I've fed them Nutro Ultra, Chicken Soup and Wellness just to name a few. They don't know there is anything BUT kibble, and I don't intend to tell them! :brushteeth: I also get the Natures Variety bones sometimes and let them have them for sort intervals. I give them veggies as treats when we're making dinner. 
We're just on our first bag,(I also like the zip-top) so I hope they continue to enjoy it and I'll mix the different flavors around.

Beverly


----------



## Melissa Miller

This HAS been a great poll! Thanks for suggesting it Missy. I feel like cheering on my food. When I see the bar increase I get excited! How pathetic..hahahaha.

I fed the Natures Variety Kibble once but I had to switch because Stogie was getting sick. Not from the food, but he had acid reflux as a puppy. I just never went back. So far Purina is still something they will eat long term.

The Natures Variety dried medallions are what I sprinkle on top, they LOVE them. Im not sure they would eat Kibble by itself. My friend has a lab who just wont eat. I got her some of these and it worked she is about to order a ton.

Here is a link if anyone wants it. My guys like the chicken and turkey best.

http://www.naturesvariety.com/content.lasso?page=1334&r=123283


----------



## Missy

yes Melissa, it is great to be able to see the numbers.... and if you divided the innova and the innova evo into 2 categories--- I bet the pro plan would be a clear winner. :whoo:


----------



## Al Henderson

I been feeding Derian Nutra lamb and rice. He seems to love this food. He eats good and ends up licking the bowl clean. 

We end up keeping the snacks and treats to a minimum.


----------



## susaneckert

I bought fromm and Yoda does not like it It did not suprize me I bought Maverick he likes it so far as long as I put some chicken broth on it LOL I seen on line the top ten natural dog food pole in 1999 back to basic was number one does any one know what 2007 pole is for top dog food is


----------



## susaneckert

on the back to basic it say

*Chicken Ingredients*​Chicken Meal, Ground Corn, Chicken Fat (Preserved with natural mixed tocopherols [Vitamin E]), Citric Acid and Rosemary Extract), Oatmeal, Brown Rice, Dried Tomato Pomace, Dried Whole Eggs, Fish Meal (Herring), Natural Flavorings, Cheese Meal, Lecithin, Calcium Carbonate, Alfalfa Meal, Sea Salt, Fish Oil, Canola Oil, Lysine, DL Methionine, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Carrots, Dried Streptococcus Faccium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Natural Yucca Schidigera Extract, Garlic Powder, Vitamins & Chelated Minerals*
​
*Pork Ingredients*​Pork Meal, Ground Corn, Chicken Fat (Preserved with natural mixed tocopherols [Vitamin E] Citric Acid and Rosemary Extract), Oatmeal, Brown Rice, Dried Tomato Pomace, Dried Whole Eggs, Fish Meal (Herring), Natural Flavorings, Cheese Meal, Lecithin, Alfalfa Meal, Fish Oil, Canola Oil, Monosodium Phosphate, Sea Salt, Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Lysine, DL Methionine, Dried Streptococcus Faccium Fermentation Products, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Products, Garlic Powder, Natural Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamins & Chelated Minerals*​


----------



## Missy

Hi Susan, I just subscribed to the whole dog journal thinking that Iwould be able to access the list--- but no! they wanted an extra 10 dollars to access that one article--- I found the list you were referring to from 1999 and it did say it was in alphabetical order so that's why Back to Basics is first. My dogs are doing very well on the [email protected] pork. and they are eating it consistantly

I did find this list - no date, may be the same date.

http://www.nhratterriers.com/goodfood.htm


----------



## susaneckert

Really Yoda is so picky I have try ever kind of food known to man kind and the only one he will get is the mavrick with chicken broth on it, So I went to the pet store today and got him some more along with some can food I thought I would see if the store can order some BB for me they are normally really good about doing it.They even have the refund if Yoda wont eat it I can bring it back I have heard of other stores doing the same thing .Yoda is hot right now LOL silly dog he is laying on my new bed and he has manage to turn the ceiling fan on boy are they smart little guys.Yoda seems to eat the food for about a week then he says he is done. I cant keep changing his food Im running out of natural food sources LOLThanks for letting me know Missy


----------



## susaneckert

well i GOT a sample of innove evo and a few other one from my pet store so I will try the other ones and Yoda will get to pick the one he likes I hope LOL


----------



## benc4u

After trial and error, my fussy eater only eats 'Chicken Soup for the Soul for dog lovers light' I sometimes give him treats, but very seldom. I want him to have a healthy diet.

:brushteeth:


----------



## Cosmosmom

Melissa 
I do not think this is on your list and I do not see anyone else who is feeding their dog this food but for people who are having feeding problems and have finicky eaters they may want to try Paul Newman's canned dry and treats .
My dogs like all of it .. It is organic and very heathy ..
I can buy it locally so if anyome wants any information i would try and fond out for you . 
Just a Fyi


----------



## JASHavanese

susaneckert said:


> Really Yoda is so picky I have try ever kind of food known to man kind and the only one he will get is the mavrick with chicken broth on it,


I had my dogs on a food that they weren't thrilled with but would eat it when hungry. Then Bandit had puppies and when the little ones started on food, I bought a coffee grinder and ground up the dry food and added water to make a mush out of it for the puppies.
One day I made too much of it and poured it over the dog's dry kibble. They went nuts over it. I figured that was just a fluke and something new and they'd lose interest in it. Instead, they still love it.
They're on a food they like now, but when I'm in the mood to really treat them, I'll put some of it through the coffee grinder, add water to it and pour it over the food and watch the dogs race to their food bowls.
I don't understand it because it's the same food, but they just love it.


----------



## Missy

Jan, what is the food they really like?


----------



## JASHavanese

Missy said:


> Jan, what is the food they really like?


Missy, it's Flint River. Something odd happened though. I stopped getting the food when there were so many recalls. After things settled down I ordered it again and now they don't go as crazy over it as they used to. I wonder if they changed their formula? They still choose it over other dog foods, but nothing like before where they'd go nuts for it.


----------



## Olliesmom

You trained your pups well!!! Austin is our little "PIGGY!" He has learned Not to bother Ollie's food - as he is much slower and more picky!!!

Funny tho - Ollie loves an egg...Austin ate one then a week later ate one again - immediately threw it up and has never eaten one since!! Ordering the dry egg now!!


----------



## Missy

Wow Catherine, i am impressed. I have to stand guard between Jasper and Cash if Jasper is going to get any of the "good stuff" before Cash wolf's down the raw medallions (cooked) in both bowls. He has learned that trying to get past me is futile however and that if he let's Jasper eat in peace he gets a treat. But If I leave the room Jasper's bowl is fair game.


----------



## Olliesmom

It gets even better than that! The food bowls they have are attached and are a set of 3 bowls - the center bowl is deeper for water (they share that one) and the outside bowls are for each dog's food - so they are literally only separated by the water!!

Here is an example for those of you with 2!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/OAK-WOODEN-3-DOG-BOWL-PET-DISH-MEDIUM-DOGS_W0QQitemZ260031031422QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Thumper

I ordered a few cans of each flavor of Merrick Wet last week and it is a big FLOP here! $30 down the drain!!









Heck, it even looks like real food and she won't touch it.

She's still eating the Fromm's dry occasionally though.

*sigh*

Kara


----------



## mintchip

*food*



Thumperlove said:


> I ordered a few cans of each flavor of Merrick Wet last week and it is a big FLOP here! $30 down the drain!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, it even looks like real food and she won't touch it.
> 
> She's still eating the Fromm's dry occasionally though.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Kara


Oliver is a picky eater as well. I've bought stuff-- that he loved the sample but he changed his mind :frusty: 
The SPCA and a couple of Rescue Groups said they would take whatever he didn't want.
:focus: He won't touch Merrick either


----------



## Missy

Yup After 2 bags ( I was so excited) of the Back to Basics- the boys are on a food strike again :frusty: Of course I already bought the 3rd bag. They'll eat the Natures Variety Medallions I mix in but they have been leaving the kibble. Actually, Cash my chow hound has been worse than Jasper. I wonder if it is an adolescent thing? I got a bag of the royal canin special today- that worked for a while on Jas.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Kara, i have been trying to wean my dogs off eating canned only to dry. Actually Tripp is eating Natures Variety raw & doing great on it but Dreamer hates it. Its really a pain to feed them seperate foods and dealing with frozen can be a challenge. 
I have been feeding them Natures Variety Prairie dry but since they wont eat dry alone i have tried Wellness 95%(turkey, chix, beef, etc...) to mix in with the dry and they have been eating it. Tripp is not eating much of it but Dream seems to like it(this week at least!). I only use a small amount to mix in(its only a 'mixer/topper'). Are we just supposed to leave the food out & NOT switch if they stop eating it? I have only been able to go 2 days then on the 3rd day if they wont eat a food, i give in....and give them something else.


----------



## marjrc

Thumperlove said:


> I ordered a few cans of each flavor of Merrick Wet last week and it is a big FLOP here! $30 down the drain!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, it even looks like real food and she won't touch it.
> 
> Kara


If it looks like real food, Kara, maybe you can make a casserole and offer it to that neighbor of yours with the demon dog... you know, as a peace offering or soemthin' . eace:

Oh, I'm bad. LOL

You know, my pups are now picky eaters!!!!! ARRRGGGHHH!!! They were fine with the Orijen. In fact, they loved it.







Now? Pfffttt! I either have to hand feed Sammy and really entice Ricky or mix it with something. And even then it isn't always a hit.

I'm due for another bag tomorrow so will see what else I can try out from the store. sigh.......


----------



## DAJsMom

If they like it at first and then stop eating it, make sure the food isn't going stale. Dusty will stop eating if the food isn't fresh, which easily happens because she takes 6 weeks to go through the smallest bag of food. I was ready to try something new because she just wasn't eating, but I bought a bag of her regular food and a sample of a new one because I was afraid to switch quickly. She was very enthusiastic about the old stuff when it came out of a new bag! Now I'm working harder at keeping her food fresh.


----------



## mintchip

DAJsMom said:


> If they like it at first and then stop eating it, make sure the food isn't going stale. Dusty will stop eating if the food isn't fresh, which easily happens because she takes 6 weeks to go through the smallest bag of food. I was ready to try something new because she just wasn't eating, but I bought a bag of her regular food and a sample of a new one because I was afraid to switch quickly. She was very enthusiastic about the old stuff when it came out of a new bag! Now I'm working harder at keeping her food fresh.


I don't know if this helps but since Oliver is such a picky eater I have always bought the small size packages of food (5 lb.?) and keep them(food and bag) inside a tupperware container. 
It isn't the most cost effective but it stays fresh.
Sally


----------



## Leslie

DAJsMom said:


> Dusty gets EVO. I usually sprinkle a little shredded cheese or some veggies on top. Sometimes some yogurt or cottage cheese. The only trouble I have is that it takes us about 6 weeks to get through the smallest bag. It goes stale before she can finish it. I know it does because she stops eating her food. As soon as I buy a new bag she starts eating again. I just bought a new bag and put half in a ziplock bag. Hopefully it will stay fresher that way. I bet any food will go stale. Dusty just doesn't eat much! Now, if I had another havanese so that we would go through the food more quickly...


We have the same problem. Shadow only gets about 1/2 to 3/4 cup per day, that means a 5 lb. bag will last almost forever... I decided to put half of the bag into a Ziploc bag and store it in the freezer, after all that's how we keep our food fresh until we need it, right?  I keep the other half in a sealed container. We haven't had any problems with the food becoming stale or drawing ants (another issue we've had in the past)


----------



## marjrc

Thanks for the tip, Dajsmom!

I also only buy the smaller bags and keep about half of it in a sealed container on our counter. The other half stays in the bag, but it's well closed and in the garage where it's cool and dark.

Having two Havs means the food doesn't have a chance to get stale! I still won't buy the HUGE bags though. You never know when they m ight, all of a sudden, turn up their noses at what's being served. Sheesh!! lol


----------



## JASHavanese

Olliesmom said:


> You trained your pups well!!! Austin is our little "PIGGY!" He has learned Not to bother Ollie's food - as he is much slower and more picky!!!
> 
> Funny tho - Ollie loves an egg...Austin ate one then a week later ate one again - immediately threw it up and has never eaten one since!! Ordering the dry egg now!!


Thanks Catherine. It makes a happy home for all if the puppy is partially trained before it goes to it's forever home.
I know you're sailing into the wild blue yonder right now but when you get back let me know how it goes with the dry egg. 
My daughter has Missy from that litter and oh does she have the house trained. She refused to eat her egg yolk when my daughter smashed it up with a fork but would eat it as long as my daughter smashed it up with her fingers. I told her it's time to start treating little Missy like a dog and not a princess  
I was there for a week and Missy isn't the high priestess she used to be because I gave my daughter doggie lessons


----------



## radar_jones

Viewing this Poll is helping when we make the change to a food for Radar when he gets to be of adult age. I hope he likes the choice we make. This week we might try mixing some wet food with the dry, give him some variety.

Derek


----------



## radar_jones

Wow I had not idea there were this many posts for this thread. Well My Wife thinks I'm freaking crazy for wanting to put something on Radar's food all the time we feed him. I think it's good for him but she thinks he may get fat. I'm getting High Maintenance like some of the more experienced Forum Members. here...ound: 

Derek


----------



## juliav

Paige,

We already have Core in stores in Los Angeles (and I assume in San Francisco), I just picked up a couple of samples and am curious how the dogs will like it. I stopped feeding Evo, Bark at the Moon and other pure protein because Romeo (gained a little weight, though I fed according to instructions and gave less kibble when I added home cooked meat). Core regular formula has 34 grams or protein and 15 grams of fat (vs 42 grams of protein and 22 grams of fat of Evo and the like) and they also have a reduced fat formula for those who need it with 33 grams of protein and 9 grams of fat (Evo reduced fat has 52 grams of protein and 15 grams of fat). If the boys like it I will buy a 15 lb bag for all three to see how it goes. If anyone has feedback on Wellness Core, please post.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver tried it and uke:


----------



## Missy

*NEW FRESH/not raw FOOD*

Hi All: I just tried a new food that Cash went crazy for and Jasper liked-- and I really like the idea of it. It is roll food, but unlike the other rolls it is neither processed or raw. They call it lightly cooked and pasteurized. It is 70% meat and does have veggie's and brown rice. You get from a refrigerated section We got a 1lb roll of the "Deli-Fresh" chicken and rice. But I will also look at their other line of food called "Home Style Select" as my boys are red meat eaters.

Only drawback more trips to the pet store--- but let's face it we are always there anyways...more toys and treats. And not sure about dental issues--- but they go through raw hide and jerky for chewing action.

http://www.freshpetfood.com/

I think it would be funny to see how in this short time this "Dog Food Poll" has changed. I believe Julia mentioned she stopped the Evo for a while. Kara was going to switch to Fromms. I am still using the Back to Basics, but admittedly more and more kibble is being left in the bowls.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver leaves more kibble also. I've wondered about that freshpetfood stuff but I've onlyseen it in ads
Great idea Missy a new dogfood poll


----------



## Laurief

Missy - you didnt include my guys food- haha
We are on vet perscribed C/D - but I guess you probably would not get a lot of people choosing that one.


----------



## SnobunnieNY

I just went through an interesting trial for Boo. Went to the store and got 7 different trial size kibble. After discussions with Vet and food store owner,and reading on here I decided to try and upgrade his food. Put down 7 paperplates with a small amount on each and the top three were Timberwolf, Orijen and California Naturals. I am going to try to keep him on kibble as we travel with him alot. He stuck his nose up and refused totally Wee bits and Canidae. He loved the Timberwolf Ocean blue, which wasnt on the poll but is super premium also and has the price tag too of course.


----------



## juliav

Snobunnie,

Welcome to the forum, your little Boo is adorable!!!


----------



## SnobunnieNY

thanks for the welcome! I just noticed he looks likes hes got Dracula fangs for Halloween lol!!!


----------



## juliav

Ha! I didn't notice, until you mentioned it. You must post more pics. How old is Boo?


----------



## Paige

For those of you that are looking for something different than chicken, I have switched over to Wellness Lamb Super 5 Mix, and my boys seem pleased with it...all are eating..

The first two ingredients are Lamb and Fish.

I tried the Wellness Core, but Preston refused to eat it...Nigel and Reece I have discovered will eat anything I put down in front of them..

I also add a teaspoon per feeding of the Wellness canned, Lamb and Sweet Potato.

Here's a link if you are interested:

http://www.oldmotherhubbard.com/wellness/dog_wellness_dry_super5mix_lamb.html


----------



## SnobunnieNY

well he was born on my birthday (5/27) so that sewed up the fact I had to have him!! So that make him starting 6 or ending 5 full months .. what is the technical way to measure age??


----------



## Havtahava

Most people measure age by completed months. On 6/27, Boomer was one month, 7/27 he was two months, etc. Boomer is now 5 months old and he is adorable! I welcomed you in the other topic, but welcome again.


----------



## SnobunnieNY

thanks!! I guess I knew that, but just need some reasurance. The Vet thinks that he is getting a bit big,fast. We had him neutered last week and he is 12lbs already. Her thoughts where to take him off puppy food. That is how the whole looking for a new food thing started! Does anyone have any experience with the Timberwolf Brand? It is rated very high and since he only eats about 1/2 to 3/4 a day could be affordable...


----------



## Havtahava

I'm not familiar with Timberwolf. 

If you are starting from scratch, you may want to do a search for info from the Whole Dog Journal. They rate foods every year with a very high scrutinization process.


----------



## Lina

12lbs already? Wow, Boomer really is a big boy! Kubrick is 6 months today and he is 10.5lbs. I don't feed Timberwolf (I feed Fromm's) but dschles does... maybe she can tell you how she likes it if she sees this thread! Or you could just PM her.


----------



## pjewel

I started Milo on Timberwolf when I first got him since the breeder recommended it. Drove about 30 miles to get it since nobody had it locally. Funny thing was he wouldn't touch it, so I switched to Fromm's. All the dogs love it. When they get fed the plates are clean within minutes.


----------



## dschles

We have been feeding Timberwolf Southwest Chicken and Herbs to Scout for about 6 weeks. I picked it because it has a small kibble, is highly recommended, and was in the range of protein level I was looking for (crude protein min 25%). Some of the other high quality foods have a protein level that is higher than I am comfortable with.

I researched, agonized and obsessed about the food choice for a while (and, I am still far from having any expertise on dog foods). Then, after I chose Timberwolf, I grew a little concerned because their kibble looks sudsy if soaked in hot water (which I still do to soften the kibble for my little fuss pup). There is a thread I started on this -- http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1996.

The one thing I can say is I found Timberwolf's customer service department to be very responsive. And, so far, Scout seems to be doing fine on the food.

Good luck choosing a food -- it is a tough decision!

--Diane


----------



## SnobunnieNY

Thanks for the help. I read the other thread about the suds - Boo eats it dry so I dont think that would be an issue for us but I am wondering if you did end up with any gassy issues?


----------



## Havtahava

That's really facinating, Diane! I am impressed with Timberwolf's response in your other topic. It seems that they really took you seriously and decided to check it out themselves.


----------



## dschles

We have not had any gassy issues. I pour off the "suds" and extra water before I feed the softened kibble.



SnobunnieNY said:


> I read the other thread about the suds - Boo eats it dry so I dont think that would be an issue for us but I am wondering if you did end up with any gassy issues?


----------



## Lola

Where do you find Fromms and Innova dog food?


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Fromms is very hard to find. Some people have to order it online. YOu should be able to find Innova at some local specialty pet stores. The larger chains like petsmart or petco do not carry it(at least here they dont). Here is the links:
http://www.frommfamily.com/
http://www.naturapet.com/


----------



## Lola

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Fromms is very hard to find. Some people have to order it online. YOu should be able to find Innova at some local specialty pet stores. The larger chains like petsmart or petco do not carry it(at least here they dont). Here is the links:
> http://www.frommfamily.com/
> http://www.naturapet.com/


Thanks!!
I just found a new pet store in the area that carries natural foods and they carry innova and a few others. They can also order fromms. They also have samples available of all the foods they carry. I am going there tomorrow to pick up some samples of Innova.


----------



## Havtahava

Has anyone used Evanger's? I won a whole bunch of their dog food with Piaget on both days of a dog show a week ago... And then they gave me a boat load more for his Best of Breed win.

They have some canned foods that are 100% meat. I got some pheasant, some rabbit (sent that home with my buddy, Lincoln), some chicken and some others... duck? I also picked up some mixed canned foods (dinner/stew style) as well as a few of the dried kibbles. Their foods look really good, but I haven't looked into them a whole lot. I thought it was amusing that the meats were all marked 100% Kosher for Passover. Do people really look for kosher foods for their dogs on Passover? If so, I found it!

I still love my Fromm and just bought a case of the Liver & Cranberry treats. I was disappointed that it has a lot of wheat in it, but my dogs sure love the treats anyway.


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

I've tried Evanger's dry kibble, but my dogs were just so-so with it. They did like their canned food a lot. It's too funny about their dog food being kosher for Passover.  I don't keep kosher, but my friend does, I wonder if she would be interested in kosher dog food. I will let you know. :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava

Thanks Julia - it isn't anything that I _need_ to know, but I'm very curious after seeing that on the label. And it was marked as approved by the Rabbinical Council (sp?).


----------



## RickR

We've finally found a food that Max will eat on a consistent basis....it's called Ziwipeak. Paula also tried some new Tilapia fish jerky made local in Seattle as treats and both Max and Bessie love it.


----------



## juliav

Kimberly,

I have a friend who is a vegetarian and so is her dog.  I think that's taking it a little too far, but what do I know!


----------



## Havtahava

Julia, if she is a vegetarian because she has trouble with the slaughter of animals it makes sense. However, I know a vegetarian who has gone the other way and cooked meat for her dog when he was sick and tried to help him eat. I thought that was really sweet. If you don't have meat in your house, it seems strange to go out and buy it for your dog. LOL!

Now, if you are a vegetarian and specifically seeking vegetarian kibble... that sounds like a difficult feat and a lot of work to find.


----------



## marjrc

I'm wondering if any of you have heard of ZinPro, by Beryl dog food.... ? I learned that one Hav breeder only feeds this to her show and breeding dogs and I can't find much on it.

Any input would help. Thanks!


----------



## Brady's mom

Update on our food situation. I had switched Brady to Core but he started getting bad stains. I never had problems with stains before with Brady. So, we are back to Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul and boiled chicken mixed in. Now, I just need to get rid of these stains!


----------



## Missy

marjrc said:


> I'm wondering if any of you have heard of ZinPro, by Beryl dog food.... ? I learned that one Hav breeder only feeds this to her show and breeding dogs and I can't find much on it.
> 
> Any input would help. Thanks!


Marj, I just looked this up (dog food direct) - it looks like the difference is it has Zinc in it.. it is also fish based. I don't think my boys would go for that...


----------



## Amy R.

Karen, you know I was having trouble with staining with Biscuit a couple of months ago. I was so frustrated. I gave him one course (one small bottle) of Angel Eyes. It didn't seem to have an effect until after I stopped it. Immediately afterwards, the staining cleared up. At the same time, I changed his diet to one-half Innova Evo, and one half Royal Canin #26 (I think that's the right one???). It's the one for small dogs with sensitive skin and to improve their coat. I'll check on the number. Magically, all of his staining has stopped. Whether it's coincidence or not, I don't know. Plus he is picky and just loves this kibble combo. Plus I put the contents of one Omega-3 capsule for pets on it each night and he loves the taste. 

Just some ideas, because I know how frustrating the staining is on a white dog!:frusty:


----------



## Lilysplash I

I have been curious about Purina Pro Plan being a favorite dog food in the poll. Where do you buy it and is it a holistic dog food?


----------



## Cosmosmom

As far as i know Purina pro plan is not organic or holistic .. i think you can buy it at Petco or Petsmart if you have that nearby ..


----------



## Beamer

Here is a website thatrates dog foods:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/index.php

Purina Pro Plan does not seem to be on the list, but from what I've heard, I'm not to sure how great it is???


----------



## Thumper

The Pro Plan gave Gucci TERRIBLE eye staining  But we all know our dogs respond differently to different foods. The best fit so far on the kibble was Fromm's.

Although, I just found out today that the toddler next door is giving Gucci bites of kibble from Walmart! LOL!

Kara


----------



## suzyfrtz

Gosh, I never heard of most of these dog food brands! Caz was brought home from the breeder's with Iams, but soon became constipated. (Since he was just weaned from his mom, I guess, never being solely on dry food.) Poor little guy, you should have seen him, trying to go, crying and looking back at his butt when nothing happened! We had to give the poor little guy a baby enema! Honestly, we were so worried. It seemed "the cure" for constipation was, like for us humans, More Fiber. Ended up reading all the labels on the dog food bags in Tractor Supply. Purina Puppy Chow, blue bag, had the most fiber. (There are different varieties of Purina Puppy Chow.) He has done very well on it. However, a woman dog food sales rep. at the pet store took me to task for feeding him food that might have "chicken beaks" in it! As if that wasn't enough, my daughter gave me a big lecture on feeding "Healthy Dog food." At this point, I am feeling guilty for feeding Caz "chicken beaks"  but don't want to take chances with constipation again.


----------



## Cosmosmom

You could try Paul Newman's food - it is organic .. It is not one the so called list and I know it does not have chicken beaks in it .. He makes a kibble and a canned food ..and treats as well 
I fed Asta Wysong - Donna swears by it - it has never been on the recall list but Tulip had the constipation problem as well . It is important that they do not become constipated and have dry stools as over time it can have a serious impact on the anal glands and they can rupture .. Asta was fine but I exercised him more than she exercises Tulip .. Water and exercise are important as well .. 
I think there are better foods available than pro plan .. if she remains constipated it is a good idea to add a little bit of canned food to the kibble .
The past few years there have been a lot of new introductions to the pet food arena . it has become a big business .
I am on the home cook plan because Cosmo was so sensitive as a puppy and he seems to be doing so well now I would never go back .. It is a lot of work but they are worth it ..


----------



## Lilysplash I

*Beamer*, Thank you for the link. It was so helpful! This thread has been quite informative. Thank you Melissa!


----------



## Thumper

Some of the other stuff they've found in some commercial dog food makes chicken beaks look healthy! I wont' even gross you out! ack. disgusting...and since there is no real regulation on the pet food industry, its a good thing that are alot of new companies trying to put human quality foods on the market.

I think 20+ years ago, the food was more 'wholesome'...but in this day and age, alot of companies cut corners on quality and really skimp to make a profit. Alot of things have changed.

I'm on the homecooked route too. I think when I answered this poll, she was eating Fromms or Pro plan. I bet this poll has changed tremendously since it started as so many of us are always having to switch for various reasons.

Kara


----------



## suzyfrtz

I confess I was being a bit facetious with "chicken beaks!"  The saleswoman didn't literally say that, what she did say - that there were chicken by-products in Purina and made it sound awful. Like I was doing something terrible! (And I had just popped in the pet shop to get Caz ziggies for his Kong! I didn't want to debate dog foods!) After reading this thread, I am going to re-look at the ingredients in various brands. Thanks for the tip about adding some canned food to take care of Caz's potty problems. He does have terrible eye stain too.


----------



## Thumper

Well, Chicken beaks are probably "true", they fall under the "by product" or realm of "chicken".

The worst thing I've read, is that some scientist have found that chemical that they use to 'euthanize' (sp?) cats and dogs, and then the vets send them to rendering plants, and the rendering plants sell them to the dog food companies.

Its really gross to think our pets can be subjected to animal put to sleep or even 'roadkill' that is swept off the road. And the companies that are buying from these rendering plants are right here in the US of A.

There's lots of stories out there on the internet, but you'll need a tylenol or stiff drink to sift through all the accusations and contradictions. 

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom

I'l take the stiff drink - if I am going to give my liver a tumble i might as well enjoy it ..
Well Cosmo & Ahnold have gone off Paul's food - sorry Paul . Thye just leave it at the bottom of the bowl so no use giving it to them ..
I am trying a new one - I will let you know about it once i see if I have any success .. it contains no grains at all ..


----------



## Thumper

Good Luck!

I have read some good things about Paul's food. I hope they like the new stuff, and LOL @ the stiff drink! ound:

I do think alot of companies stepped up to make higher quality dog food when all these crazy accusations started flying around, just so long as they care about our dogs and not a profit, ya know?

Kara


----------



## Gableshavs

I feed Fromms mixed with Evo canned rabbit, and Red Barn for treats. They really enjoy Red Barn Chicken. It can be purchased at specialty feed stores or ordered online. My handler started Mari on Red Barn when she refused to eat.


----------



## juliav

It's now been around two months since I've been feeding my guys home cooked and my super picky Bugsy has become a food hound!!!!! He just can't get enough home cooked!!! lol I swear he has grown and gained weight, I think I will weigh him today.


----------



## Thumper

Julia,

My girl too! She is NO longer the finicky eater of past days. Seldom will she turn down a meal. If she does, it is usually because she OVERATE earlier! lol I sort of wished I would found a good kibble match, I think that would be SO much easier, but she's really thriving on homecooked and I have no good reason to stop. 

Kara


----------



## DanielBMe

I feed both my Havanese Evo. The ingredients are some of the best I've seen so far. Their poops are smaller and firmer and stink far less then anything else I tried.

I know there is a common myth going around about high protein sources but if you read this white paper from Orijen's website it dispells these myths quite easily. http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/documents/ORIJEN_White_paper.pdf

On a side note, if you go to http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/ they rate all the dog foods based on ingredients from 1 star to 6.


----------



## juliav

Kara,

I was right, Bugsy has grown, and that's at 17 months!!!! He is now either 11 or 11 1/2" tall (depending on how I measure him) and as of today weighs in at 12 lbs!!! And guess what, you can still feel all his little ribs. I guess he is one of the fine boned, leggy Havs and he really looks to be 1/3 legs, 1/3 body and 1/3 neck and head. I got him at 12 weeks and he weighed 3.8 lbs (give or take an ounce) and now he is 12 lbs. According to my calculations he trippled his weight at 12 weeks.


----------



## Cosmosmom

I agree the home cooked seems to work best for us as well . Even though I make a big pot they seem to go through it so fast .
Fortunately their nanny helps me make it if she is scheduled for a daysitting or a weekend .. She makes it perfectly . 
Lately they have been wanting seconds and they rarely leave any food in the bowl . I added kibble for some crunch but they stopped eating it .. So no crunch ..


----------



## juliav

Cosmosmom,

I know what you mean about seconds!!! Bugsy would eat seconds, thirds and fourths (so would my Poos) if I would let him. I actually think that my vet's scale is off, cause I weighed Bugsy this a.m. and he is still 11.3 lbs. And I know my scale is right on, as it shows the same thing as the scale at weight watchers.


----------



## Thumper

I really believe that Gucci would be atleast 2 lbs lighter had I not switched to homecooked, she was SOOO finicky and would skip 3-4 meals in a row and that drove me CRAZY. :frusty: I was afraid she was going to starve to death. 

I need to get her weight, but I'm not sure I can get her on the scale and still. lol, I'll try though! I know she's not 'fat' because I can feel her ribs.

She just had some fresh sauteed lamb for dinner, she's a happy camper. I even threw a little mozzarella on top of the rice/veggie mix... My son came home from school and was drooling over the lamb, so he ate some and was like "wow..that's good!" haha.

Kara


----------



## Lola

I switched Lola to Innova just recently because of so many recommendations of the Forum and I am completely satisfied. She has more pep, her coat is nicer, and she really likes the food and I think she has put on a little weight which was the goal. It smells so much better than her other food. I would love to switch Maggie over to it as well but unfortunately she has to eat the liver formula food that I get from the vet. The recommendations on this thread and other food threads were very helpful.


----------



## suzyfrtz

I'm so glad I found this forum! My dog food critieria was based on the fiber content, due to Cazzie's constipation when he was weaned. So it was good old Purina, no questions asked about the ingredients. I started reading labels and saw the primary ingredient in Puppy Chow was corn. Hmmm. I went to the link given here re dog food ratings and what an eye opener! I passed it on to my daughter who has one dog with bad skin allergies (Golden Ret. Lab mix). She researched and researched and we spent quite a bit of time talking about it. I found that the pet stores here do carry the brands "I never heard of before," and now I have Caz on Merrick (Puppy formula.) The fiber content is 3 1/2 % where Puppy Chow is 4%. The first bowl of Merrick he gobbled right down. I want Cazzie to be as healthy as possible and that includes his diet. Thanks for a very informative thread.

Suzy Loves Cazzie


----------



## Guest

I feed my dogs Natural Balance Duck and Potatoe by Dick Van Patten.
They ate this because I had to have my Aussie on it due to food allergies. 
Now, since we've lost our Aussie I have tried to switch, but they won't eat anything else.


----------



## dboudreau

I have switched Sam from Royal Canin to Fromm's "Salmon ala veg" about 3 weeks ago. I'm starting to notice less tear staining and his coat is more manageable. And he loves it.


----------



## mintchip

Hmmmmmmmmmm! Oliver loves salmon and veggies.
Another hav owner told me tomato paste helps prevent tear stain??????? I don't know about that


----------



## Guest

SAms Mom...

I had my Aussie on a Vet supplied Duck and Potatoe made by Royal Canin...she would not STOP eating that stuff!! She would drive us nuts barking for more until my husband was giving her 5 cup a day!!!!! Needless to say she chubbed out! I origianlly thought maybe something was wrong with her thyroid, then when I switched to Natural Balance Duck and Potatoe she went down two 2 cups a day and was satisfied. I called Royal Canine and asked if they put some type of appetite inhancer in their food...they side stepped the question.

Was you dog eating alot of this brand??


----------



## dboudreau

Hi Diane, Sam had been on Royal Canin Shih Tzu, for probably 8 months, his coat was wonderful, but he got fat. Switched to Mini 27 I think that was the name, he lost the weight and his coat went to crap. The Fromm's seems to be maintaining his weight and his coat is getting better. But to better answer your question, no he did seem like he was always hungry.


----------



## Guest

Sam's mom (I feel weird calling you that..)

I have tried to switch my Hav's from the Duck and Potatoe, but they won't eat anything else.... 

I did read that it is not good to give your dog too much protein unless they are in the working class. I''m sure that there is something that is more specific to Hav's...


----------



## Moko

*aaarrrggghhh*

:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:

I just finished reading this entire Thread about foods and treats and nutrition and such!

TOO MUCH INFO for me!

We've been feeding Molly Merrick Puppy Plate supplemented by raw carrots, peas, cottage cheese, canned pumpkin, cheese, roasted chicken...

But now I feel compelled to at least check on the nutritional content of some of the other foods that have been highly acclaimed: Innova Evo, Fromm's,Nature's Variety Raw Medallions, Wellness Core.

Molly hasn't been too fussy in her eating habits (she's now 15 months), but I want her to be healthy and well-nourished. I don't want to fix a wheel that's not broken, but I also don't want to err on the side of caution simply because it would be easy.

While I sat here reading, I realized that I had a sample pouch of California Natural, so I took it out to read the label and Molly jumped up on my lap. I gave her a kibble, and then another, and my gosh! She ravished it!

I don't know if it's because it was something new or if it's that she really liked it, but her bowl of Merricks is still on the floor untouched!

Our vet and our breeder both cautioned against changing food too frequently (if at all!), but this needs some looking-into, so I'll be off on a search this afternoon to READ LABELS and compare prices, etc.

JUST when you think it's safe to go back in the water...:croc:

Maureen and Molly


----------



## DanielBMe

I'm not so sure that keeping any dog on one brand of dog food is good. Although I now feed Bogart and Brando raw, I rotate them through all the various different meals every 3 weeks. They started on chicken, then Lamb, and now beef. I recall reading a few articles that actually recommend rotating your dog food every 3-5 months. I copied some points of the article but stupid me did not write down where I got the article from. I'm sure I could probably find it by searching google but for now here's the contents.



> Dogs (actually all mammals) are designed to consume a range of different foods, and to obtain differing vitamins and minerals from each. They are not designed to eat "only chicken" or "only lamb" or any other food item for eternity. Rotating foods, importantly the contents of those foods, every so often helps to give them the variety their bodies were designed to thrive on.
> 
> _ There is no one dog food in existence that "has it all". And remember, the feeding trials that foods go through only last for six months (and not all foods are examined the same way). Rotating foods periodically helps to ensure that no dietary deficiencies or excesses build up over time.
> 
> _ Variety is the spice of life. Who wants to eat the same food day in and day out? Could you do it? For months or years? Feeding your dog something different helps to ensure that he does not become bored and frustrated with his food. This will not make your dog picky - we are talking about periodic changes here, not serving up something different or adding goodies to tempt him every time he doesn't like his dinner.
> And most importantly of all:
> 
> _ It helps to avoid the development of allergies. In a few extreme cases, you (or your dog) may be instantly and violently allergic to something. But that is a few extreme cases only - the vast majority of allergies are things that build up over time and with constant exposure. The surest way to develop an allergy to chicken, for example, is to consume it daily for an extended period. It is no coincidence that the most common allergens are things that have commonly been used in dog foods for many years. The (modern) advice given by nutritionists is that feeding a wide variety of different foods, preferably from a young age, can help to avoid the development of allergies in the first place (that's the advice given for humans too).
> 
> Common signs of allergies are itchy skin, red itchy paws, chewing paws, yeast infections, ear infections, and skin infections that may respond to antibiotics but reappear as soon as the antibiotics are discontinued.
> 
> That all adds up to rotating the food you feed every once in a while. That means rotatinging to a food with different main ingredients. There is very little benefit to switching from one chicken/rice food to another, for example. If you have been feeding a food with chicken as the main ingredient, then it is far better that the next food is based on lamb, or turkey, or fish, or beef, etc and that the other main ingredients are also varied.


----------



## DanielBMe

Found it.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/how-often-should-i-change-foods.html


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the info, Daniel. I know Amanda regularly changes foods for her girls. I may try this w/Tori. I forwarded the info to my DS. Their Peke is dealing w/allergies, maybe this approach will help her.


----------



## DanielBMe

Before switching Bogart to raw I was rotating his food between Evo Red Meat, Innova, Timberwolf Southwest Chicken, and Orijen Fish. His stomach is sensitive so when I swiched kibble I did it over the course of 2 weeks. The funny thing is when switching his raw food from chicken to lamb or beef I can do it cold turkey and he has no issues whatsoever with his stomach. I think because it's raw and in it's natural form it's just easier to digest.


----------



## marjrc

Maureen, I can understand your frustration! I have been questioning what I'm giving my dogs too. They eat Orijen, have for about 6 months now I think, but I'm worrying it might be too much protein for Ricky, who has had a sick liver since early Nov. I started mixing in some Solid Gold Holistique Blendz which is low protein and for dogs with kidney and pancreas issues, but both Sammy and Ricky HATE it! :frusty: They consistently spit out that kibble no matter how I mix it. 

I now work part-time at a health food store for pets (lucky me!). I've been reading, and reading... and I'm now confused!!! :frusty: I was thinking of getting Solid Gold (not the Wee Bites as they are way too tiny) or Instinct by Nature's Variety.

I also agree that changing food every 3 months or so is a great idea. I believe that no one food can likely provide 100% of what a dog needs, so some variety will ensure their needs are met. I also add toppers of all kinds (egg, cottage cheese, chicken, carrots, etc...) and cook up some of the raw medallions from N.Variety (lamb this time) from time to time and they love that. I just ran out of a homemade stew that I was also giving them along with their kibble.

I guess my confusion now stems from reading SO much info on all kinds of "good" foods and not sure which one to get! But then, if I do change things around every 3-4 months, then I'll start with one, then get another and then another...... maybe that's all I need to do!?


----------



## Moko

*oy....*

Marj and Daniel,

Thanks for so much good information!

I took a "field trip" to a reputable pet food store this afternoon, and stood for an hour, reading labels, comparing, etc.

I ended up buying a small bag of the Innova...Molly took a few of the kibbles enthusiastically, so I mixed a bit in with her regular food and some chicken and peas.

Well, long story short, she picked out all the chicken and peas (the floor looked like a pet food explosion from her "sorting") and seemed indifferent to either of the dry foods! Go figure. :frusty:

Could you tell me about the raw medallions? Is that the brand name?

I'm going to continue introducing the new food, and, based on Daniels Posts and the info he provided, will do the same as he...alternate and balance a variety of foods.

I'm thinking my hub would be really happy if I put this amount of planning into our meals! Shhhh...don't tell!

Thanks again, Maureen and Molly eace:


----------



## DanielBMe

You are very welcome Maureen and Molly. The raw medallions are from Nature's Variety. There are a number of different raw producers. I use Tollden Farms for now but will rotate to Nature's Variety and Healthy Paws. You can read more about raw from the Tollden Farms website. It actually contains the exact same info as Healthy Paws. It's actually very good reading overall. It is a bit more expensive though. For one dog your costs will double but in the long run you will have a healthier pet which hopefully results in few vet visits.

http://www.tolldenfarms.ca/index.htm


----------



## Moko

DanielBMe said:


> You are very welcome Maureen and Molly. The raw medallions are from Nature's Variety. There are a number of different raw producers. I use Tollden Farms for now but will rotate to Nature's Variety and Healthy Paws. You can read more about raw from the Tollden Farms website. It actually contains the exact same info as Healthy Paws. It's actually very good reading overall. It is a bit more expensive though. For one dog your costs will double but in the long run you will have a healthier pet which hopefully results in few vet visits.
> 
> http://www.tolldenfarms.ca/index.htm


Daniel--

You really are so nice! Thanks for all the good reading today!

I'm going to order the medallions you suggested...when we brought Molly home last year, we committed to giving her the best we possibly can. Like you said, in the long run, Molly will benefit from the proper nutrition...and that, we all know, sometimes comes at a price.

You are much appreciated, as are all the Forum members who are generous with information and the time it takes to offer it.

So glad that an angel brought me here!

Maureen and Molly :whoo:


----------



## DanielBMe

WHen feeding my boys I have the following routine I've settled into which seems to be working pretty good.

-In the mornings they get a half patty each (one patty from Tollden is 1/2 lb). This will rotate every month from chicken, lamb, venison, beef etc. 
-2 nights a week (Tues and Thurs) they also get a half patty again. 
-3 nights a week (Sun, Mon, Fri) they get 2 chicken necks each for dinner. 
-2 nights (Wed and Sat) they get 1 chicken neck and one beef neck (the beef necks are pretty large and they chew on it for about 2hrs)

That seems to keep them pretty happy. Yesterday I had Swiss Chalet for dinner and didn't touch the gravy for the chicken. Tonight I will pour the gravy on the patty as a little surprise for the boys.


----------



## Beamer

Swiss Chalet!? hahahahahaha.. SPOILED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Daniel, After reading alot on raw, it also seems that fish is EXCELLENT as well. I've offered some very lightly cooked salmon to Beamer (still pretty raw) and he LOVES it.. I think once a week some fish is great!

How much are you feeding your guys? I'm only giving Beamer 4 meddalions a day (4oz) Most days I replace 1 medallion with a chicken neck, or let him chew on a beef neck bone untill I feel he has had enough and throw it back in the fridge for the next day.

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe

I think it's the same amount as your medallions. Each patty is half a pound which is 8oz. They get half each for breakfast so that's 4 oz. 

I read about fish as well. Tollden doesn't have fish so I was looking at Healthy Paws. I believe they had fish. I'll rotate all the various ones I found. I just bought beef patties on the weekend since their lamb patties will be finished by today. So it will be about 3 weeks or so until I get them some fish. 

I'm not sure how Beamer is when eating his food but when B&B eat they finish it so fast they look at me as if to say "That's it? That was the appetizer right?" They never look satisfied except when eating the beef neck


----------



## Beamer

Hahahaha,, Beamer eats his raw food in seconds. I put the food down, look away and see Beamer walking around. I'm like 'Beamer go eat!!'.. i look over at his plate and its gone.. Oops! Sorry Beamer.. lol

Beamer is the same with the beek necks to.. he seems to be ok when done eating them - but probably because he is exhausted from chewing on it for 60minutes.. lol

I only give Beamer 4oz a day of raw. So 2oz for lunch and 2oz for dinner. I used to give him more (3oz per meal) but he started to get a bit pudgy.. lol.. And he is no longer a young puppy, so I had to cut back on his consumption.

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe

Generally you will feed adult dogs between 2 to 3% of a dog’s ideal body weight. 

Puppies under 5 months should be fed approximately 6 to 10% of their weight 

puppies from 5 months to 8 months should be fed approximately 4 to 6% of their weight

adolescent dogs from 8 months to adulthood should be fed between 2 to 4% of their weight


----------



## mellowbo

I'm almost embarrassed to say that all three eat Costco's (Kirkland) lamb and rice kibble and are thriving on it. It actually has an excellent rating. I've gone through 20-30 different foods to find one Lulu will eat. This is it! lol


----------



## havayork

OK, shoot me if you like. I voted for Nature's Variety because I love the food. I wean all my pups on the raw patties and feed my nursing and pregnant mom the raw patties too. I encourage my puppy owners to feed NV because you can switch from one flavor to the next without risk of upset because they are all equally balanced. It is a food that als has never had a recall because the company buys from the same providers all the time and not from whoever is selling the meat the cheapest and it's made here in the USA. BUT as a rule, I feed Costco Kirkland Signature Lamb and Rice. WHY? Because of the cost and because I have found my dogs do well on it. After talking to Myra Savant on another list, she recommends it as a good middle of the road food and I was having trouble with yeasty ears. No corn, wheat or soy in Costco food and guess what, I no longer have yeasty ears. So, I'll stick with it, but if NV was a bit cheaper and came in 40 pound bags, I would likely feed NV. 
Kathy


----------



## mellowbo

Kathy, it's funny you mention the ears. Our lab has terrible yeasty ears and is allergic to chicken. He does well on the Kirkland lamb and rice. Also, the frustration of having a bunch of different foods and trying to play camp director as to who eats what became overwhelming. This way they are all happy and healthy. My hubby and I were willing to spend whatever to make sure they were getting the best and this was consistently what they would eat. If I were a breeder I would do exactly what you do!
Carole


----------



## Lily's Momma

After trying several brands I finally tried Blue Buffalo Lamb and Brown Rice for Puppies. This is the first food that they would eat straight out of the bag. They are now on the adult formula and seem happy with it. Of course Daddy feeds them dinner with a little liverwurst mixed in and they will eat anything that has that on it. They also love carrots.


----------



## Beamer

Hi Kathy,

Some of the NV raw is not actually sourced in the USA. Below is the response I got back from NV when I was questioning them on the Rabbit formula.

http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=60984&postcount=129

I really see no issues with the response and still feed NV raw.

Ryan


----------



## havayork

*NV dog foods*

Now that you mention that, yes I was told they do import some of the meats, but that they have personally inspected the farms and buy from the same places and don't buy from some place without inspecting first. I guess I was just pleased with their consistency in good reports from dog food store owners and others who feed NV.
Kathy


----------



## marjrc

Where can one find beef necks? I've never heard of or seen those. When your dogs eat/chew the chicken necks, are they able to crunch up the bones and eat them, along with the meat or are the bones too hard and they just chew around them?

I decided to buy some Fromm's Duck and Sweet Potato today. I'm mixing it with the Orijen to finish it off - probably for the next week - then will feed the Fromm's as their only kibble. Like I've said before, I do add a few things to their kibble and will also either cook up or feed raw the N.Valley medallions. I know not to feed raw with kibble though! The dogs dont' digest the two types of food the same way and it can cause upset tummies.


----------



## Beamer

Hi Marj!

The beef necks are just big slabs of bone and meat from the neck of a cow/bull I guess. Beamer just eats the meat off the bone. Right now I have the Healthy Paws and Tollden Farms brands in small breed format. For some reason the TF brand is nearly half the size of the other though.

The chicken necks are from Tollden Farms and Beamer eats them up whole, skin, meat and bones. Although he is sooo slow and eating them, its funny. He is down to about 10 minutes to eat a neck that is 3 inches long. 

Both companies are based in Ontario, I wonder if you get them up in Quebec??

Ryan


----------



## Moko

Beamer said:


> Hi Marj!
> 
> The beef necks are just big slabs of bone and meat from the neck of a cow/bull I guess. Beamer just eats the meat off the bone. Right now I have the Healthy Paws and Tollden Farms brands in small breed format. For some reason the TF brand is nearly half the size of the other though.
> 
> The chicken necks are from Tollden Farms and Beamer eats them up whole, skin, meat and bones. Although he is sooo slow and eating them, its funny. He is down to about 10 minutes to eat a neck that is 3 inches long.
> 
> Both companies are based in Ontario, I wonder if you get them up in Quebec??
> 
> Ryan


At risk of asking yet another dopey question :biggrin1: aren't chicken bones dangerous for dogs?

I can always remember my mother going nearly hysterical if my brothers would slip chicken to our dogs under the table...I think she truly believed that chicken bones could sliver and choke a dog.

Sorry if this is an inane question, but I feel comfortable asking you! Thanks!

Maureen and Molly


----------



## Beamer

Hi Maureen,

Only cooked bones can sliver and cause issues in animals. The raw (uncooked) stuff is great!

This leads me to another question that I have..

Why does Merrick have a product line of COOKED bones for dogs? I've seen them have ribs and some other weird looking bones which have been cooked.... Is'nt this abit odd? Also have seen other companies with similar stuff... 

Anyone have any insight into this?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe

10min for a chicken neck lol I wish it took Bogart and Brando that long. Then at least they would enjoy their dinner. Right now it's about a min each. 

The chicken neck bones are soft bones so easily digested. As to the cooked beef bones, I wonder if they are smoked which I guess would be different than cooking them....or maybe they are just different bones...harder bones from a different part of the cow.


----------



## Beamer

Hi Daniel,

As far as I know all those Merrick bone products are cooked. Go take a look at the Merrick display at Global. I asked the guy who works there and he said he would not feed his dog those since they are cooked. Weird..

And yeah.. 10 mins to eat a chicken neck! hhahahaah..he is getting quicker though, he started off at 20mins.. 

Ryan

Ryan


----------



## marjrc

Ryan, I just LOVE that avatar of yours. I always smile when I see it. Beamer is such a happy puppy! 

So you guys give a chicken neck or two for a meal.. and that's it? Is that enough food? What if I gave them a neck and later on some kibble since I know they can't digest raw and kibble well when they are mixed... ? Wonder if that would be a nice combo.

I'd prefer to get the necks at my local butcher or grocery store - cuz I'm cheap! lol I find the same stuff sells for 3x, 4x more when it's from a pet supply store!


----------



## Beamer

Hi Marj,

I feed Beamer 1 neck and 1 meddalion. 2oz is all he is saposed to be eating per meal.

Yeah, i bet it is cheaper at the grocery store. The 4lb bags of necks go for about $12. Think i'll go check out the grocery store to and see what they got.

Ryan


----------



## 1stclassnana

I just started gradually changing Casey over to Nature's Variety Prairie Blend from what the breeder was feeding him...Kirkland Signature Lamb and Rice...only available in 40# bags. Hopefully it agrees with him as he seems to like it.


----------



## DanielBMe

Marj,

Generally you will feed adult dogs between 2 to 3% of a dog’s ideal body weight. 

Puppies under 5 months should be fed approximately 6 to 10% of their weight 

puppies from 5 months to 8 months should be fed approximately 4 to 6% of their weight

adolescent dogs from 8 months to adulthood should be fed between 2 to 4% of their weight

So Brando is approx 11lbs and he's 7 months so he gets about 5% of his body weight which is 0.5lbs. Each patty is 1/2 lb so he gets a half patty in the morning (1/4 lb) and 2 chicken necks in the evening. I wasn't sure of the weight of the chicken necks so I checked with Tollden Farms. They said 2 should be fine.


----------



## marjrc

Ok, just checked out Tollden Farms, and they seem to only sell in Ontario. I read some of the faq's: http://www.tolldenfarms.ca/faqs.htm and I find it helpful. Thanks for steering me this way, Daniel and Ryan! 

If someone feeds their food exclusively, it can add up! I have two Havs, so I'm guessing, it could cost $3 or more/day. $90/month is a little steep when I consider the treats for training, the extras I like to give,... though I might no longer need to . Well! A lot to think about, that's for sure!! lol


----------



## Beamer

Hi Marj,

Yeah, it is more $$$ than kibbles thats for sure, But I could never go back to kibble now, especially since if you recall, Beamer HATED every single kibble ever produced and it made meal times very stressful for the both of us. This raw diet has really been a GREAT thing - for the both of us! 

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe

Marj, I have two Havs as well. My cost per month...are you sitting down? About $100. It breaks down like this.
2-bags of chicken necks. They are about $10 each.
1-2 bags of Beef Bones - $10 each
8 lb bag of the meat patties. Here the costs very. Chicken and beef is $34 a bog, Lamb and Venison is $44 a bag. 16 patties per bag. I use one patty per day. 

Now my guys don't go through both bags of chicken necks or beef bones so averaged out it's about $100 a month.


----------



## Beamer

Hey Daniel,
Question for you on how you feed your guys the raw meaty bones.

When do you discard the neck bones? Once all the meat is off and some bone chewed up? or right after all the meat is gone?
Beamer usually takes 2 days to totally take all the meat off, but I'm not sure how many days i want to keep taking it out and puting back in the fridge? Your guys are more into chewing and stuff, so maybe this is not an issue for u?

Also, How often do you wash the blanket or whatever it is that they eat the raw on? I'm using an oversized beach towel for Beamer, just to make sure he does not stray off it...

Thanks!

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe

Well after about 2hrs of chewing there's no meat left or very little. I usually will let them chew on it for 1-2hrs then take it away and give it to them the next day. There's not much left by the time I take it away. Probably less than a quarter of the original size. Once it's there I throw them out.

I just wash the blanket once a week. They eat their chicken bones and beef bones on it so after a week I just throw it in the wash. They are pretty good, the chicken bones they stay on it but with the beef bones every once in awhile they will try to take them in the living room. I chase them back onto the blanket.


----------



## marjrc

That's a little too pricey for me! With 3 teens eating everything in the house, two cats and other things to pay for, I'm afraid that just isn't in our budget. I have raw Nature's Variety medallions and they love those. I sometimes cook them, other times feed them raw. They seem to like the raw best. 

I do want to get chicken necks though and will look for them at my local grocer. Thanks guys!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but I just have to let you know how pleased I am with EVO - I've had my ancient Pomeranian on tons of diets and nothing helped him to lose weight. After three months or so, he's down at least a pound and for the first time since he was a puppy I can feel his ribs. :whoo:I also love the calorie density for MeMe who isn't a big eater.

I do have to say I was very pleased with Purina Pro Plan Salmon for my Maltese - surprisingly good food for him. I think he has a chicken allergy and a fish based food seems even better than the duck I had him on.


----------



## mellowbo

I too am very happy with Evo. I leave kibble down all the time to supplement their raw (cooked) which they only get at night.


----------



## Tooetpulik

Until I lost my job my crew were all eating Eagle Holistic Anchovie and Salmon. When austerity hit I had to research some less expensive foods. I settled on Exceed from Sams Club which is made by Eukanuba. I havent had a problem with it. I hope when I get back to work (God willing) I can upgrade again.


----------



## irnfit

I would just like opinions. Recently, Kodi and Shelby have taken a very big liking to salmon. I was very surprised at this, because they will not eat the salmon based kibble. But they love fresh salmon. 

Is it OK to have them on a steady diet of salmon with kibble or should I mix it up? I am thrilled that they like it, because I have been looking for ways to get extra omegas into them without all those supplements.


----------



## marisoma

Beamer said:


> Hi Maureen,
> 
> Only cooked bones can sliver and cause issues in animals. The raw (uncooked) stuff is great!
> 
> This leads me to another question that I have..
> 
> Why does Merrick have a product line of COOKED bones for dogs? I've seen them have ribs and some other weird looking bones which have been cooked.... Is'nt this abit odd? Also have seen other companies with similar stuff...
> 
> Anyone have any insight into this?
> 
> Thanks!
> Ryan


Hi Ryan!

I feed Giotto Merrick (though not anything with bones since he is still a pup) and found this in the FAQ on their website re: the chicken bones.

*"Are there really supposed to be chicken bones in the Wingaling?
Yes, our whole chicken wings offer tender chicken cooked on the bones and as a result of the cooking process, the bones become soft as well. Feel free to serve whole or break apart the wings and serve as a complete meal."*

So, I guess they cook down enough so they are soft and don't splinter or cause choking. A friend of mine also feeds Merrick (to her Cocker Spaniels) and they don't have any problem with the chicken bones.


----------



## pjewel

irnfit said:


> I would just like opinions. Recently, Kodi and Shelby have taken a very big liking to salmon. I was very surprised at this, because they will not eat the salmon based kibble. But they love fresh salmon.
> 
> Is it OK to have them on a steady diet of salmon with kibble or should I mix it up? I am thrilled that they like it, because I have been looking for ways to get extra omegas into them without all those supplements.


I can't speak to it as part of a regular diet, but all of mine love salmon. I usually eat it at least twice a week and they get tidbits which they enjoy to the last drop. Of course as the canine family grows, their portions get smaller. :biggrin1:


----------



## JanB

irnfit said:


> I would just like opinions. Recently, Kodi and Shelby have taken a very big liking to salmon. I was very surprised at this, because they will not eat the salmon based kibble. But they love fresh salmon.
> 
> Is it OK to have them on a steady diet of salmon with kibble or should I mix it up? I am thrilled that they like it, because I have been looking for ways to get extra omegas into them without all those supplements.


Michele, I can't speak to your question but I did want to mention that if you are feeding salmon make sure it is *NOT* farm-raised. Farm raised salmon is full of contaminants, food dye to make it red, and it has little to no omega 3 oils. They are not fed a native diet.

Only wild pacific salmon has health benefits.

You can get omega 3 with flaxseed as well.


----------



## marjrc

Yes, Jan, good point about the farmed salmon.

I have fed the Merrick canned Wingaling and the chicken bones in there, and in another one that has a whole drumstick are so soft, I mash them with a fork! So..... they are just fine to give our havs.


----------



## irnfit

Jan, thanks for the salmon tip. I'm so happy that they like another food. I do give them a supplement I got from the vet. It is fish oil (and smells like it), vit E and DHA. 

I have given mine Wingalings. However, they will eat the wings and then I have to throw out the rest of what's in the can. I make them chicken thighs. They love them.


----------



## LuvCicero

*Chow Wagon*

Finally Cicero is eating great. I have tried him on sample bags of about every food on the list. He eats okay for about 3 days...then turns his nose up and walks away. Now I am using EVO -- but I sprinkle just a little boiled chicken and some cheese on top. He now cleans his bowl and seems to be really liking his meals. Hopefully he will stick with this for a long time because I've about run out of things to try.


----------



## Lynn

I have always have to put a little something special on top of the dog food to get them to eat.  I feed my dogs Solid Gold and sprinkle cooked ground beef on top or a little deli meat.


----------



## baca008

I just started Avery on Orijen and she loves it. When I was switching her over from Nutro Ultra I mixed both foods together and she only picked out the Orijen and left the Nutro. Hopefully she wont get to picky.


----------



## Posh's Mom

So glad you switched Avery from Nutro. That stuff I swear killed my border collie over time. Seriously I am not the only one out there that has had a dog die from liver problems associated with this food. Scary.


----------



## Me&2Girls

OMG Dale, Cicero is changing! He's getting so handsome. Is that ticking or just the lighting? I'm so glad he likes EVO. If he does turn up his nose at that Fromms, Orijen or Wee Bits (Solid Gold) are good ones to try too. MeMe will eat all of those. And she love's Dick Van Patten's Duck and Potato.


----------



## Judy A

Canine Caviar helped with our picky eater.....I mix some Solid Gold with it for variety. It's hard to find, but recommended by Doc's breeder and it's been a hit!


----------



## Eva

Since Innova is in the lead I was thinking of trying it out for Todd. 
Is it okay for puppies or is the protien too high?


----------



## marjrc

Eva, Innova is just fine for puppies. They have a special puppy food with grain and you can feed the general one w/o grain (either beef small bites or chicken small bites). I started Ricky on Evo puppy when he was about 3 mths. and stuck with it for 4-5 months I think, before going to Fromm's and then Orijen.


----------



## Eva

Thanks  
I hadn't realized that Innova made a puppy food. I'll grab a sample of both the puppy and adult foods and see what he likes the best.


----------



## Digitaleye

We just switched JoJo from Royal Canin to Innova_EVO and he seems to really like it so far. We had gottn some samples of Canidae and JoJo really loved that stuff but after doing a bit of research I came up with a lot of posts (all over the web) from folks who were having problems with the Canidae and I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Eva, just an FYI, some breeders don't bother to feed puppy food any more - the grain free foods like EVO and Orijen are listed as being fine for all life stages. Innova puppy is really nice but I put all mine on non-puppy food after about three months. It's a personal choice except for large breed puppies where excess protein can cause some major growth problems.


----------



## DanielBMe

marjrc said:


> Eva, Innova is just fine for puppies. They have a special puppy food with grain and you can feed the general one w/o grain (either beef small bites or chicken small bites). I started Ricky on Evo puppy when he was about 3 mths. and stuck with it for 4-5 months I think, before going to Fromm's and then Orijen.


Just to clarify. Evo small bites is not puppy food per se. It's just smaller kibble size for small dogs. It's an all life stages kibble.


----------



## Eva

Todd didn't like Innova but I tried him on Orijen again and he's loving it. 
So that's the food of choice for now.


----------



## tikaboo

Tika gets Go Natural, mixed with Nutro chicken and rice. She is on the smaller side only 8lbs so I still have her on the puppy formula of Nutro. I hope that is ok, 
I never though to ask. She just turned a year in May. Is it bad to still have her on the puppy Nutro? 
I do know that she can have a sensitive stomach. I try not to let the kids give her to many table treats because she can end up with some yucky stool with a little bit of blood. Not fun to clean up.
Go Natural is a Canadian brand I do know if they have it in the states. I put the link. so you can check it out.
http://www.petacular.com/products/Go-Natural-Dog-8.html


----------



## hedygs

Havtahava said:


> I thought it was amusing that the meats were all marked 100% Kosher for Passover. Do people really look for kosher foods for their dogs on Passover? If so, I found it!
> 
> .


Hey Kimberly I know I'm late to this thread but with a new dog of course I have to research dog food. The breeder was feeding Eukanuba and he did eat it voraciously the first few days but since not so much. So I'm back looking.

Anyway to answer your Passover question...yes observant Jews do look for Kosher for Passover dog food. Can you believe it? They even change to Kosher for Passover dish soap. Can't say that I have ever eaten mine but oh well.

I believe that if they can't find kosher for passover food they will prepare people food for the duration of the holiday. :jaw: There are some bending of the rules but they are pretty impossible to comply with.

I wanted to try the Fromme's or Innova but I can't seem to get any samples at the stores locally which is a problem. I have too many bags of dog food in the house already that Domino didn't like.


----------



## Missy

*royal canin again.*

So, many of you know I have been working with Jasper to get him to feel better... about 2 months ago i realized that he had more energy on the days he would actually eat kibble and if it was the RC kibble (mini poodle formula) he actually became slightly more playful. So I started giving him fewer NV medallions so he would be so hungry he would eat some kibble with his meal (I cook the medallions, so it's ok that he eat them together and Jas won't eat breakfast) and I also have been giving some to Cash.

I am also trying to get some more joint protection in their diets... so a few days ago I picked up the RC joint care (maxi for large dogs) it has therapeutic levels of glucosomine and chondroitin with some extra omegas.... I did research and it was either that or the one for mini dachshunds but that had wheat in it... so I tried the maxi. OMG-- each kibble is the size of a quarter and about 1/2 in thick...BUT...the boys love it !!! (and they won't eat EVO) And Jasper-- is Jasper-- some days good, some days moody-- but Cash has become even more of a play-monster. And their poops are perfect for the first time in a really long time.

The RC has a bunch of gimmicks, like breed specific..and also has all the scary things like corn gluten, wheat gluten, beet pulp... But you know I can't argue with the results... or that they have a blend for my specific need right now. When I first tried it, I went through their web site and read all the ingredients and avoided any blend with wheat or flax.

Perhaps it is because I cook the medallions that they actually have shown a difference with kibble... or perhaps it is just dog specific..every dog is different, but my dogs seem to do better with some RC kibble in their diets.

There were a few posts that mentioned how researched The RC is and that Vets are now turning to it...which has made me feel better (sort of since vets push science diet.) But the thing that makes me feel the best is the results... I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Missy, when Buddy the Brazilian Maltese came to live with me he had been on the RC for two years (can't remember which one). He really had kept his weight down with it - eating twice as much as he is now. I only changed because he had red staining on his paws and was licking a lot. It could have been the fleas that he came with as well - so if he doesn't lose weight on his new diet, I may just go back to this one. 

Poor guy has had his food cut in half and exercises 30 minutes a day and during the last year he's gained 2 lbs. That's a 20% increase (or more, I'm not the best at math sometimes LOL). The vet laughed and said I may need to count kibbles individually to get the proper amount into him.


----------



## Missy

Lisa, my little Pudge Cash is the same way. When we were on vacation and took Jasper to the vet there, we weighed them both--- Jasper was the same or less than he was on our vets scale-- Cash was (drum roll please) 25lbs :frusty::frusty: up from 22 less than half a year ago. Our vet wants to test his thyroid. the only place he shows it is a roll around his neck. And I really can't cut his food anymore he is always hungry!!! (he gets a little more than half a 20 lb dog shoud get) so we'll see if adding the RC to his allotment satiates him.

The RC mini dachsund blend would probably be good for Cash as he is really dense, has a really long body and short little legs... it has the glucosomine/chondroiten for joints but also has some l-cartanine for metabolizing fat as that breed has a tendency--- but it has wheat in it and that gives Jasper tear stains--so I went with the joint care. But they also have a mini weight control formula, that has no wheat that you could try with Buddy.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Missy - we just had Buddy tested for thryoid the other day for the exact same reason - they ran a full blood work up and everything is just fine. One idea I had was that part of the weight gain is my fault - I crate feed so everyone eats the different brand/amounts they are suppose to. Well, he loves his crate, but hates a locked door so he may be wolfing down all the food even if not hungry just to get out of there. So I'm going to start leaving it unlocked and see if he does a better job of self-control of the portions. I know most days there is at least 1 of the 3 tablespoons left in the bowl at each meal, so I've reduced his food to 2 tbsp. per meal. 

Have you tried cottage cheese and lettuce as a reducing diet? I did that for my Basset/Keeshond who was a major pudge and he could eat as much as he wanted and it helped get the weight off - he went on and off the diet for years. And I don't recall him increasing his begging with the exception of continuing to try and sneak puppy food.  He was the first of my original four dogs and I seemed to be constantly protecting that puppy food.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I wonder if dogs are like people....they less you feed them the more their bodies hang onto the fat as a "reserve".
I know there are low calorie dog foods out there, you may want to try that. (I know Wellness has one, and I am sure some of the other brands do also).
And I always heard that more excersise is what will take the weight off a dog instead of less food. Maybe take Buddy for an "extra" walk everyday~
Just some ideas!


----------



## mellowbo

A dogs weight is a mystery to me! Our lab was 125 lbs and was suppose to be around 90. His thyroid tests were always normal. We fed him half of the diet food he was suppose to have. Absolutely no table food. The vet knew we were not cheating. We walked him every day. He was always so starving his eyes looked like they were about to pop out. They had the wild hungry look we couldn't stand to see. He lived his entire life fat and hungry. Katie, maybe it is like people. But I've seen other dogs lose weight so I do not know why ours couldn't. He did end up with joint pain .
Carole


----------



## DanielBMe

> And I always heard that more excersise is what will take the weight off a dog instead of less food. Maybe take Buddy for an "extra" walk everyday~


Couldn't agree more. My guys get a lot of food but I also walk and run them quite a bit each day.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Increasing the exercise is a great idea Katie. Actually, he feels pretty darn sturdy - not super fat - I just think that he's on the edge and should lose some weight. I'm the one who needs the extra walks too so maybe I'll take him morning and night since he loves them so much. We're right across the street from a great walking area so maybe I'll find a longer path than my now very short "around the circle" that we've been reduced to.

He doesn't seem to mind the reduced food amount - I've probably been overfeeding him thinking since he was the same size as MeMe that they'd eat the same amount. Before the reduction, he was getting about 100-150 calories a day less than her and still gained two pounds. Now she on the other hand has lost weight again but is eating like a horse.


----------



## RickR

When we got Bessie her breeder gave us Royal Canin. She has been
eating it ever since and has done so well. I changed to Adult RC when
she was 10 months old. 
With Max we tried so many different kibbles. It was so fustrating. We
finally found Ziwi Peak. Now that Bess is 1 years old I mix the two kibbles
together so they both get the same food. It works really well. I also use plates instead of bowls. 
If anyone needs samples of a certain dog food please let me know. I 
have a ton of them.

Paula


----------



## Missy

Paula, have you noticed any difference in MAX now that he is getting half RC? 
any more energy? better stool? anything? I noticed such a difference in Jasper when I added back more RC to his Frozen Medallions which like the Ziwi Peak is high protein. Like Max he was a very fussy eater...but now that he is eating at least some RC everyday... He has more energy, his coat is better, his poops are firmer. I'm curious if it's just him or there may be something to all the science that goes into these RC formulas? I might try mixing the ZIWI with the RC-- I am getting kind of sick of the medallions (I cook them.) 

Cash however gains weight on it. 

Which, RC formula do you use? we use poodle.


----------



## RIstream

We got some Royal Canin from our breeder and our Cooper didn't seem to like it much. We went to this great independant pet shop who had every kind of all natural pet food you could think of and they almost insisted that we try a brand called Artemis for small breed puppy formula. We bought some and tried it tonight with Cooper. He liked it and ate much more than the Royal. The list of ingredients looked impressive but maybe someone out there has an opinion on the ingredients and the food in general. I didn't see it mentioned here so I was just wondering....


----------



## Missy

Artemis, is very highly respected food. It rates a 5 on the dogfoodanalysis.com Neither of my boys would eat it...but if cooper does stick to it. It could be the RC puppy was getting too rich for him, or it could just be a change.


----------



## Lilysplash I

My two are presently on Artemis. The downside is that I have to order it as no one here seems to carry it. Before they were on Innova which I still like too. They also eat dry Origen in the AM if hungry.


----------



## ivyagogo

I recently changed to Fromm's just for something new. Gryff seems to really like it.


----------



## hedygs

I was at PetsMart last night and there was a lady there pushing Blue Buffalo. I see there are a few people who feed that. Your thoughts?

I wish Fromme's would send out samples but no luck. 

I find the whole food issue very confusing. :suspicious:


----------



## Havtahava

Hedy, if you can find a store that can order Fromm, then you can ask them to order samples for you. It may take a week or two, depending on how often the store places orders, but Fromm does offer them.


----------



## marjrc

Yes, Kimberly, Fromm's does have sample sizes of all their foods, including the no-grain Surf and Turf. Hedy, have you tried a more independent food store for samples?

Artemis looks like it has very similar ingdts. to Fromm's. Here's one review of Artemis food: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1730&cat=all Keep in mind, that's only ONE review.

Here is a link to 6-star rated dry dog foods: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showcat.php/cat/8


----------



## Fenway

Wow, never realized how unusual it was that Beckett is such a great eater. He and my springer both eat Innova dry, supplemented with an occasional egg. Actually, they even eat out of the same bowl. I tried giving Beckett his own bowl, but he will only eat from my other dog's bowl, along with him. Weird! I hope none of the other Havs at the NE playdate tell him that he should be more demanding. HAHA


----------



## Lilysplash I

I feed Artemis Fresh Mix Small Breed Adult that has lower protein not the Artemis Maximal Dog with the higher protein. The Artemis I use has good reviews.


----------



## Missy

Judy, my boys won't give Beckett any hints...but I might show him what great meals he'd have if he lived with ME!!!! 

only kidding, you and your puppy are more will be safe at the Playdate.


----------



## marisoma

Giotto was getting bored with the Merrick and I figured I might give him a little change and the pet store I go to suggested Artemis. He didn't like it much at first, but now he does. He is eating the small breed type.


----------



## earthnut

Domino liked Purina Pro Plan the best so far, I've tried 5 better kibbles but it's been a struggle with each one, even with adding broth or meat pieces (he takes out the kibble and eats the meat, leaving kibble all over the floor).:frusty:I'm going to try mixing in some canned so he finishes off the kibble. He's slightly underweight no matter what I try!


----------



## earthnut

YAY success! I mixed a spoonful of canned food (Priority for puppies, it was the cheapest stuff) in a cup of kibble (AvoDerm chicken and rice, his least favorite yet) and he licked the bowl clean!!! Well sans a little kibble, but he ate more this one meal than he does most days! :whoo:


----------



## tuggersmom

we use Fromm's food and Tugger loves it. We have tried the duck and sweet potato and the salmon and veggies


----------



## Obiwanhavanese

*Recently switched and love it.*

Recently switched to Orijen and Obi loves it.

Happy to report that his #2s have been so much better as well, (sorry for the detail) but so much firmer nuggets.

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/about/


----------



## earthnut

Priority canned food and Nature's Recipe (both) seems to be Domino's favorites so far, as well as Purina dried, but that is either expensive or has ingredients I don't like. 

My ideal dog food is dry, has meat as first animal ingredient (byproducts are ok if listed after real meat), has no sweeteners, and the price low. And most importantly, Domino will eat it!

I want to try: Prism, Diamond, Triumph, Nutri-Vet

Domino's favorite treat is teriyaki jerky for humans.


----------



## princessp

Before we got our Havs, we fed our other 2 dogs Iams Dry. (Jackson lived to be 15 1/2). Then, a friend of ours became a sales rep for pet supplies and sold Merrick so she would accasionally give us some cans. The dogs would get these as more of a treat, since we always just leave their bowl filled with food. When we got Darin from HALO, they gave us a list of the best foods. Kirkland brand from Costco was one of the highest rated foods, believe it or not! So, we tried it and they seem to eat it OK. But, none of them are fussy eaters and we've also tried some other varieties of dry food, I just can't remember the names!


----------



## marjrc

There are quite a few foods missing from this poll, such as Orijen, Acana ... just to name a few.

The best foods are those that have meat muscle as main source of protein (feathers, beaks, feet and skin are protein and used by many companies), no additives (such as BHA and BHT, known carcinogens - Hills, Pedigree, Medi-Cal contain these), have no corn (worst allergen), no coloring or "flavors" and as little wheat products as possible (often, none at all is best).

www.dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## Chere

I am feeding both Jesse and Shadow Iams Vet Forumla low residue (dry) diet with some Hill's Prescription i/d (canned) mixed in. Shadow has a hard time with food and I decided to try to feed them both the same as otherwise they eat each other's and we get into trouble. I also give cooked chicken as a treat, a tiny bit of cheese and am trying a bit of pumpkin and sweet potato although they are not very interested in veggies of any kind. A variety of treats but all in limited amounts due to Shadow's problems. They seem healthy (had them at the vet not long ago for a yearly check up and their weight was good and their tests looked good, Shadow's liver enzymes are back in the normal range).


----------



## marjrc

Chere, if you check out those foods at the site I mentioned above, you will see a description of their ingdts. Iams: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1780&cat=all


----------



## Mojo's Mom

I feed Mojo Halo puppy kibble and use Halo canned and Merrick canned mixed in. I'm so surprised to see people interested in their dogs enough to participate in this forum feeding grocery store dog food, like Purina. 

I have fed other dogs Wellness (the only one my last dog would eat in old age), and Fromm (beautiful food, great ingredients, but the Fromm rep told me they do get some of their ingredients from China). 

I look for a clean ingredient list with specific meats as the main ingredient, no by-products, no corn, no glutens (they're almost all Chinese-sourced), no vague ingredient names (animal fat, for instance) no artificial flavorings, no artificial preservatives. I like to see probiotics in the food, and essential fatty acids. 

I also like to feed less common proteins like wild salmon, buffalo, venison.

Someone gave me a little Red Barn Beef Formula loaf food, and Mojo really, really liked it. I don't know enough about Red Barn to buy any yet. Anyone else have any experience with it?

Mojo is a picky eater and food is a low priority for him, except when he goes to visit other dogs, in which case he'll eat anything they have out ;-) ....just because it's theirs, I think.


----------



## Phoebs

This is a long post! maybe you can comment if you get to the end! 
I have been doing a lot of reading about dog foods this week- so much to learn! Our puppy Phoebe would rather not eat than eat her Wellness kibbles without toppings. She got spayed last month, which was followed by chaos from a temporary switch to canned food, then the runs for weeks. During the process of switching her back to kibbles, I found she would only eat if there was at least a little chicken breast mixed in. She was not happy with kibble before the chaos, but afterwards, she was really on hunger strike (once she'd "seen the light"...). I would not say she has thrived on Wellness. She's healthy, but she is a slim puppy, not too skinny, but slim. She really is content not to eat. 

I know I could just basically starve her till she eats it, but I want a kibble she loves because I'm nice (!) and because her trainer really wants to have us use kibble as a training treat, plus use a kibble ball for distraction. This doesn't work when she FLINGS the kibble across the floor after she tastes it! Not a training treat!

I got sample bags of several very high quality foods and have been letting her "rank" them by putting a few of each on the floor side by side. Then I note which she eats first. Solid gold is currently down in the sewer along with her Wellness! She likes Innova puppy. She likes Canidae a lot, but I won't use that one because of what Katie posted. Later we'll try Evo, since she likes that the best, but it's more an adult food. I'm going to get a sample of Orijen today for her to compare, and start the switch to that or Innova puppy depending on which she loves more.

So here's my point: I'm going to get a biologically appropriate food, and do all those hyper careful things with my special pup. But my mom made one simple comment that made me really feel sort of dumb..... What did we feed our dogs and cats when I was growing up? Purina, KalCan, who knows what other grocery store food. I can still remember the SMELLS. I know we had to avoid some with "high ash content" or our cats got bladder crystals. But how long did they live??? The three cats lived till mid to late teens, and our dog lived till she was probably 13 or 14. So.....while the grocery store food may gross us out, is it actually bad for our dogs? Just asking. What do you think? Our dogs are real carnivores, and need meat, but they are scavengers, and wouldn't necessarily get the choicest bits- on the other hand, Havanese are a highly genetically selected breed- pampered by doting humans for several hundred years. Still, I'm driving to another city today to pick up our sample of Orijen!
Thanks!


----------



## BeverlyA

I did the little sampler test with my group. By far all four liked Natures Variety the best, but my Havanese started chewing his feet when I fed it. Now I have a Maltese that seems to only be able to tolerate very simple foods so I'm feeding Natural Balance potato and duck.

Good luck, I understand your frustration and your desire to feed something that your baby is actually excited about!

One trick I found is that if I put just a tiny bit of warm water in the kibble, the dogs think it's actually warm gravy and love it! :tea:

Beverly


----------



## Phoebs

Well, the store didn't have any puppy samplers, and were out of the small size of puppy Orijen. I decided I'd wing it and I bought the 5lb size. I also got a small sample pack of Origen 6 fish adult to test out as a training treat.

Results on first sniff: A huge hit- both flavors. Phoebe was almost barking at me to hurry and give her some when she saw my hand go into the Orijen Puppy bag. Hopefully her tummy does well and all that. It will be hard to do a slow transition- I'm certain she will pick out the Orijen and leave the Wellness, and be really hungry a lot!

Beverly- the trick about water on kibble is great- but it doesn't work for her on the Wellness kibbles unless she's tried the hunger strike thing for about a day and a half..


----------



## BeverlyA

Mine didn't like Wellness either. I wanted them to like it, but they wouldn't, lol.


----------



## Missy

Mine hate Wellness. You know for the longest time the only thing I could get Jasper to eat was Royal Canine Poodle (a 2 star food on the dog food analysis) He was doing terrifically on it, mainly because he ate it and wasn't starving and suffering from low blood sugar. and I said to myself...lassie and rin tin tin were raised on Alpo. But when I had to try raw and only raw so cash would lose weight, and well you just can't give one dog raw and the other one kibble...I was amazed at how much better Jasper did on the raw. He has so much more energy, his coat is softer and he is less depressed. And Cash lost some weight too. 

I tell this story again... because I do think food matters to the quality of their life. I am with you phoebe's mom, I do not want my boys suffering through their kibble. But I will say If Phoebe like Orijen it is a great food and there are times I wish my boys did well on a kibble like Orijen. The raw medallions are pricey and hard to vacation with.


----------



## Lilysplash I

I last posted in 2008 and this post has been revived. I still really like Artemis which I was feeding when last posted but had to order it and pay shipping and decided it was all a bit much.

PRESENTLY, I am mixing Innova and Orijen. I also add salmon oil a couple a times a week and I always add toppers: The meat we eat or canned. The dogs coats are amazing.


----------



## Tessa R

Canned Science Diet she also loves cheese and puporpni


----------



## Carefulove

Bumi has been on raw for a month already and so far he loves it. He likes Cheese and egg yolk, but is not crazy about treats!


----------



## Ahava

*Food that works*

Taste of the Wild (fowl and fish) really works for my pup. I also give treats sparingly like boiled chicken, beef liver, and cheese strings. He loves his flossie, not so much the bully stick or lamb ears.

Anh


----------



## LochTess

Ricky eats raw ground beef (without bones)mixed with Wysongs's Call Of The Wild. He also gets Wysong's Chicken Dream treats & Glucosamine/ Chondroitin & Fish oil daily.


----------



## Luciledodd

For those feeding Raw, do you add supplements. I read that they are not needed. I have begun to give Rosie raw meat cut up in small bites when I cook, three to four times a week. She loves it. Interestingly she has begun to eat the dry kibble without the canned mixed with it since I began doing this. Yesterday, I tried a piece of meat about 2 inch square to see if she would just sit and chew on it; but she took it and hid it, so won't try that again--luckily I saw where she put it. I can't see how to get calcium and other nutrients into her on raw meat, if I can't give her meaty bones. Any suggestions.


----------



## DanielBMe

I do mix in some supplements with my raw food.

When feeding raw you need to make sure you mix in some pulped vegetables,calcium and organ meat. Just feeding raw meat alone won't be enough.

For calcium you need to either mix in bonemeal which can be purchased at some pet food stores or you can feed some chicken or turkey necks. The necks are a soft bone which is easily eaten and digested. Those would be the best 2 sources of calcium.

Organ meat should be fed once a week as well. You can buy some prepackaged ones.

For supplement I mix in some Nupro as well as Cold Water Fish Oil. You can find both at your pet food store as well.

To get an idea of what's involved you can read my recipe for raw here
http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4799


----------



## LochTess

We mix Ricky's raw meat diet (without bones )with
Wysong's Call Of the wild. This is from Wysong's website:
http://www.wysong.net/products/cotw-dog-cat-supplement.php

Call of the Wild™ is a supplement for both dogs and cats that is designed to balance a fresh meat diet.

Call of the Wild™ helps achieve archetypal feeding patterns by providing organ meat, fats, connective tissue, proteoglycans, minerals, vitamins, enzymes, probiotics, herbs and innumerable other micronutrients in the levels and proportions found in natural prey.

The proper pet diet truly mimics the natural feeding practice - this is to consume nearly all aspects of prey, and not only the muscle meat. By adding Call of the Wild™ to fresh meat or our all meat varieties you can give your pet's all meat meals a truly natural balance.

Ingredients: Chicken and Beef, Chicken and Beef Liver, Calcium Carbonate, Lecithin, Kelp, Plums, Dried Seaweed Meal, Milk Calcium, Ground Bone, Coral Calcium, Barley Grass Powder, Wheat Grass Powder, Organic Blueberries, Carrots, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus lactis Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Ground Sesame Seeds, DL- Methionine, L-Carnitine, Dried Yeast Culture, Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Product, Taurine, L-Arginine, Phytase, Garlic, Artichoke, Sage Extract, Rosemary Extract, Choline Chloride, Ascorbic Acid, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Proteinate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Ribofl avin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Milk Protein Extracts


----------



## karlabythec

I just switched Gracie to Innova and she loves it...it was the only "healthy" food I could get Milo to touch....he was on Beneful with his previous owners.


----------



## galaxie

Roscoe eats Orijen Puppy and a little bit of Natural Balance Roll Beef...currently trying to phase out the NB because I don't like the fact that it has added sugar, ick! I LOVE Orijen, his coat is so nice and glossy and his skin is really hydrated.

Maddie eats California Naturals Chicken, low fat variety right now because when I went home to visit for Christmas my mom had not been very strict with her diet and she had gained at least 4 lbs! She also eats brown rice, boiled chicken, carrots and potatoes.


----------



## imamurph

I feed Sophie and Gabriel Natural Balance Ultra..also NB biscuits..


----------



## Baryl's Buddy

*Wow, your Hav is picky.*

I have big dogs and if Baryl finishes fast he goes and steals some of their food, he eats really fast.:hungry:


----------



## Bixby's mom

I switched my 7 month old to Canidae because our groomer is a distributer. She was on Authority from the breeder before that. She is not a picky eater at all. I added the Candiae to her food slowly for about a week. She is now sneezing all the time. I don't know if she has allergies with spring approaching or if she is allergic to the new food. Does anyone have any issues with their pup sneezing from food allergies? I've been researching another food to try and am looking at Innova and Fromm's.


----------



## Lola

Bixby's mom said:


> I switched my 7 month old to Canidae because our groomer is a distributer. She was on Authority from the breeder before that. She is not a picky eater at all. I added the Candiae to her food slowly for about a week. She is now sneezing all the time. I don't know if she has allergies with spring approaching or if she is allergic to the new food. Does anyone have any issues with their pup sneezing from food allergies? I've been researching another food to try and am looking at Innova and Fromm's.


I had Lola and Maggie on Innova for over a year and they really liked it but I think it became to rich for them or they developed an allergy to the turkey because they both started having intermitting periods of vomitting in the morning. I switched them to the Fromm Chicken ala Vegetable and they were good. No problem with vomiting anymore. I can no longer get Fromm easily around my area so I have now switched to Wellness small breed and they seem to be doing ok for now on that. I would be interested to know if anyone uses Wellness and what their experience has been.


----------



## meganmckellar

Oscar and his Golden Retriever sister eat Natual Balance Limited Ingredient Sweet Potato and Fish formula due to my Golden's severe food allergies. I like it because it really only has Sweet Potato and Fish. No weird hidden ingredients. Pups love it. I also like that is an "all stages" food. So much easier to feed my 8 month old puppy and 7 year old Golden the same thing.


----------



## mellowbo

Bixby's mom said:


> I switched my 7 month old to Canidae because our groomer is a distributer. She was on Authority from the breeder before that. She is not a picky eater at all. I added the Candiae to her food slowly for about a week. She is now sneezing all the time. I don't know if she has allergies with spring approaching or if she is allergic to the new food. Does anyone have any issues with their pup sneezing from food allergies? I've been researching another food to try and am looking at Innova and Fromm's.


From what I've heard you would be better off with either the Innova or Fromms that using Canidea.


----------

